# CSU-Politiker Herrmann schimpft gegen die Piratenpartei



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2012)

Der allseits bekannte CSU-Politiker und bayrischer Innenminister findet sehr kraftvolle Worte bezüglich der Piratenpartei und fordert einen harten Kampf gegen diese Bedrohung der gutbürgerlichen Ordnung.

Herrmann sagte am Dienstag, dass die Piraten "ganz wesentliche Teile unserer Gesellschaft, auch des Wohlstandes und der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung unseres Landes infrage" stellen würden.
Desweiteren soll die Piratenpartei für Chaos und Anarchie stehen, womit deren Ablehnung des Urheberrechtes die Künstler, Unterhaltungsindustrie und das Patentrecht gefähreden würden.

Auch meinte er, "es wäre nichts anderes, als wenn ich auch die Freiheit des Ladendiebstahls progagiere"n würde. Und wieder kam die gelogene Floskel, dass das Internet nicht zu einem rechtsfreien Raum werden dürfe.

Just an dieser Verkündung der Worte stiegen die Umfrageergebnisse der Piratenpartei, welche laut Forsa bundesweit ca. 12% hätten. Somit ist klar, dass diese Partei zu einer aktuen Bedrohung der Schwarzen wurde.

Die Worte des Innenministers wurden auch schon von der Piratenpartei kommentiert, dass "das Innenministerium selbst durh sein Verhalten beim Rechtsextremismus oder Ermittelungen mit Trojanern eine Bedrohung für unsere Demokratie" geworden sind.

Meine Meinung: Die CSU schießt mal wieder durch Ignoranz, Arroganz und Verdrehung von Fakten den Vogel ab und ist nichtmal fähig, das Wahlprogramm der PP zu lesen. Zusätzlich versuchen sie mit aller Macht mehr oder weniger verfassungsfeindliche Gesetze und Zensur (erstmal nur Spiele usw.) durchzusetzen, das Urheberrecht zu zementieren ohne auf neuere Gegebenheiten zu reagieren.
Politik ist das nicht.

Quelle: Süddeutsche


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

Die CSU nimmt doch keiner mehr ernst.
Die fordern den Bundespräsidenten auf Klarheit in seiner Beziehung zu seiner Lebensgefährtin zu machen gehen aber hier und da fremd.
Tolles Vorbild.


----------



## poiu (4. April 2012)

wenn einer von der CSU Gift und Galle spuckt dann muss ja die Piratenpartei was Richtig machen


----------



## Ahab (4. April 2012)

Was??? Unreflektiertheit, Ignoranz und Verbohrtheit bei der CSU? 

Woanders als in Bayern haben die doch eh nichts zu melden, warum wohl... Die sollen sich bitte endlich aus der Politik raushalten. Ihre Zeit ist abgelaufen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (4. April 2012)

Wir sollte mal die schwarze Pest endlich absetzen und lieber Piraten mit Grünen vereinen lassen das gibt dann sicher eine Eco Fraktion demokratische Freiheit und Umweltschutz harmolnierne und wir sowas wie die Eco Fraktion aus anno haben ^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Woanders als in Bayern haben die doch eh nichts zu melden, warum wohl... Die sollen sich bitte endlich aus der Politik raushalten. Ihre Zeit ist abgelaufen.


 
Ähm, es ist die Schwesterpartei der Union? Nur so als Info: Es gab Pläne, die Parteien zu "trennen" und die CSU in ganz Deutschland "anzubieten". Ob es denn jemals so gemacht wird, weiß ich nicht, aber aktuell bestimmen die stark die Politik und eine sehr harte Gangart gegen PC-Spieler und den Bürger. Nich umsonst gabs den Vorstoß des Bayerntrojaners und und und.
Leider sind die noch sehr gut dabei und versuchen noch viel mehr durchzusetzen.


----------



## Ahab (4. April 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, ich schrei ja auch nicht gerade _HURRA_ wenn es um die CDU geht, wobei die sich bei weitem nicht so fürchterlich plump aufführen, wie die CSU finde ich.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. April 2012)

herrlich, alte Männer (ist ja meistens so^^) , die sich in ihrem egozentrischen Weltbild ("mia san mia hoid") bedroht fühlen.
Klang vor gar nicht so langer zeit anderes, nämlich das Schweigen im Walde. Nun, wo die Piraten immer schneller in der Wählergunst als Interessante Partei mit frischen Idee wahrgenommen werden, da fühlt sich der gemeine CSU-Bazi (nicht böse gemeint, liebe Bayern, geht nur in die spezielle Richtung! ) in seinem Artbestand der Liste der bedrohten Spezies nahe...

_Zuerst ignorieren_ sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich,  dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.(Gandhi)
​


----------



## The_GTS (4. April 2012)

CSU? Was melden die sich noch zu Wort? Wenn eine Partei so den BAch runter geht wie die FDP, dann die CSU!


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:


> CSU? Was melden die sich noch zu Wort? Wenn eine Partei so den BAch runter geht wie die FDP, dann die CSU!


 
Nur wird das leider nie geschehen, Partein wie die SPD und CDU/CSU wird es immer geben. Leider, wir bräuchten mal ein paar junge Politiker die nicht nur Reden sondern auch handeln.
Und genau da steckt doch die Hoffnung von vielen die die Piraten wählen, was am Ende drauß wird muß sich noch zeigen

Wobei ich die Piraten auch noch nicht Ernst nehme, die sollen mir erst einmal zeigen das die es besser können

mfg


----------



## poiu (4. April 2012)

PS



> "ganz wesentliche Teile unserer Gesellschaft, auch des Wohlstandes und der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung unseres Landes infrage"



ach hat da jemand um sein Filz angst


----------



## koe80 (4. April 2012)

naja auch die alten politiker sterben irgendwann.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> wobei die [CDU] sich bei weitem nicht so fürchterlich plump aufführen, wie die CSU finde ich.



Nuja, viele Ideen der CSU kommen auch zur CDU, speziell da diese eh quasi die gleichen Ideen haben, die CSU sie aber nur schneller, unbedachter und radikaler ausspricht. Sie hatten ja quasi das Regierungsmonopol und mussten sich schmerzlich davon verabschieden und haben das anscheinend noch nicht begriffen. Klar, ab und an kommt die CDU moderater rüber, aber ... beide ziehen im Bund am gleichen Strang...

Und dazu, dass deren "Werte" nicht mehr geschätzt würden: In Freising ist die CDU bei der Bürgermeisterwahl abgewählt worden, aber die jetzige Freisinger Mitte sind CSUler, die sich vllt zum Großteil wegerm Flughafen aus der CSU verabschiedet haben. Die CSU will den Flughafen ausbauen, der freisinger Ableger "komischerweise" nicht. Und das auch nur, wegen Wählerstimmen.
Dennoch wurden CSU-Leute gewählt, auch wenn sie ausgetreten sind. Grüne und andere hatten wenig Chancen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2012)

Ja das letzte Stück Freiheit stellt dann man dann einfach mal als Anarchie dar. Sollen die sich selbst Trojaner mit beschenken und ihre Daten speichern bis der Bundestag platzt. Die FDP hat ja bei Schlecker gezeigt was die wert ist, und die restlichen Scheintoten machen ja quasi nix fürs Volk besonders wenn es an der Armutsgrenze steht.


----------



## PEG96 (4. April 2012)

Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???

Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.

Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz


----------



## Singler (4. April 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn einer von der CSU Gift und Galle spuckt dann muss ja die Piratenpartei was Richtig machen


 
Japp, tun wir 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???
> 
> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz



Zunächst einmal hat er Unrecht. Unsere Position zum Urheberrecht geht leicht andere Wege wie die, die der bayrische Hampelmann da krakeelt. Zudem, wir sind eine junge Partei, die vom Erfolg "leicht" überrollt wurden. Wir geben zumindest zu, dass wir von einem Thema keine Ahnung haben und tasten uns da vorsichtig ran. Die "großen" Parteien erzählen indes dann Stuß und wissen schon morgen nicht, was sie heute sagten und gestern meinten.

Und ja, wir werden noch stärker werden.... also viel Spaß beim Schwarzsehen.


----------



## poiu (4. April 2012)

> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???



Falsch, haben nie die Piraten gesagt, das ist Plumpes BlaBla was nur von CDU & Konsorten kommt 



> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.



oh ja schlimm wenn jemand zugibt das er nicht alles Weiß und sich vorher Informieren muss, natürlich sind Klugscheißer die keine Ahnung haben,  denn Karren dauernd vor die Wandfahren und für alle Probleme immer Gleich eine Patentlösung haben, besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???
> 
> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz



Man muss ja nicht gleich alles abschaffen, eine deutliche Lockerung für den Privatgebrauch schadet ja nicht. Ob Ahnung oder nicht fällt bei den Großkopferten auch nicht auf, die machen das was sie wollen ohne einen Gedanken an das Volk zu verschwenden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???
> 
> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz


 
Lol? Programm gelesen? Übrigens, zum Thema Internet hat die CSU NULL Ahnung, von Demokratie auch wenig und bestimmen bei Themen mit, bei denen die Inkompetenz nur so aus ihnen rausstrahlt. G8, dann G8,5 und weiterer Mist, Büchergeld und saudämliche Eltern"föderungen" usw.
Die Union hat keine Ahnung und regiert dennoch und mischt überall mit. Also, was ist besser? Ehrliche Politik und sinnvolle Ideen + gleicher Einfluss für jeden oder sowas wie in CDU/CSU und den anderen Parteien?


----------



## PEG96 (4. April 2012)

@ singler
inwiefern wollt ihr es denn lockern und warum?

@all
Es ist zwar schön und gut, wenn die Piraten sich herantasten, aber das sorgt immernoch nicht dafür, dass sie regierungsfähig sind.

Wenn alle anderen Parteien ja quasi von nichts Ahnung haben, frage ich mich, wie Deutschland es in diese welt und europapolitisch und sogar wirtschaftliche toplage geschafft hat? Laut euch müsste das ja gar nicht gehen, da alle ja so unfähig sind.(Nicht dass alle Politiker gut sind)

@Piraten
Irgendwann werdet ihr bei euren politschen Aktivitäten leider auch von der Bürokratie gepackt werden und dann werdet ihr merken, warum politische Entscheidungen so träge vonstatten gehen. Also genießt die Zeit momentan und informiert euch

MfG Freddy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2012)

Ich erwarte von denen ja keinen Quantensprung, es reicht ja schon der berühmte Stein im Schuh der Großen zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn einer von der CSU Gift und Galle spuckt dann muss ja die Piratenpartei was Richtig machen


 
Hast du letzte Woche Maybrit Illner gesehen? Wo Kurt Beck mit roten Kopf auf den Piratenpolitiker geschimpft hat?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. April 2012)

@ Threshold

Gibts nen Link? Oder die Sendung auf YT?

@ PEG96

Was macht die Union denn aktuell so gut? Was hat die damalige Ausgangssituation mit den jetzigen Entscheidungen zu tun? Ich mein, Seehofers Plan vor 25 Jahren alle HIV-infizierten zu internieren spielt heute auch keine Rolle mehr.
Was tut die bayrische Regierung bei der Bildung außer ******* bauen? Noch mehr vereinheitlichen um noch weniger auf Stärken und Schwächen einzugehen? 

Was ist sinnvoll daran, die Unschuldsvermutung abzuschaffen und Symptome zu bekämpfen, wo kein Problem ist? Was macht in Bayern die CSU denn gut?


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2012)

Hat die CDU Angst genauso wie die FDP abzurutschen?
Wie wird wohl Deutschland nach 2013 ohne FDP im Bundestag aussehen?

Es wird doch immer das verteufelt was neu ist und was man nicht versteht, in der Politik halt die Piraten.



PEG96 schrieb:


> Wenn alle anderen Parteien ja quasi von nichts Ahnung haben, frage ich mich, wie Deutschland es in diese welt und europapolitisch und sogar wirtschaftliche toplage geschafft hat? Laut euch müsste das ja gar nicht gehen, da alle ja so unfähig sind.(Nicht dass alle Politiker gut sind)


 
Meinst du die Regierungsparteien die uns noch vor 2 Jahren weismachen wollten, das es alternativlos sei Geld irgendwo hineinzupumpen, wo damals schon Experten davon abgeraten haben? 
Und da gibts noch zahllose Beispiele.

Sei doch mal offen fuer neue Sachen, die Alten funktionieren halt nicht mehr so wirklich und haben bei der Bevoelkerung viel an Akzeptanz verloren. Passiert nun mal wenn man offensichtlich Leute verarscht kombiniert mit einzelnen Persoenlichkeiten die nicht wissen wann genug ist.


----------



## blackout24 (4. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???
> 
> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz



Der Anfang vom Ende der Piraten wird sein, wenn sie das erstemal Regierungsverantwortung übertragen bekommen, falls das jemals geschehen sollen. Dann bauen sie Mist, halten ihre Versprechen nicht, merken das doch nicht alles so einfach ist in der Politik keiner mag sie mehr und verschwinden in der Versenkung. Die Grünen waren mal genau so Hipp und Alternativ nun ist es eine Partei für Besserverdiener mit grünem Gewissen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. April 2012)

haha so ein spinner der von der csu .. die sollten endlich mal die stasipartein *entrentnern*.

ps: *Piraten an die Macht* egal obs was bringt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2012)

Eure Politiker sind ja noch ulkiger als unsere in der Schweiz


----------



## MG42 (4. April 2012)

Der Kerl verdient eine echte Tracht Prügel für diese Unverschämtheit. -> Jetzt wähle ich die Piraten erst Recht!!!
Diese bornierten alten konservativen weltfremden Vollidioten.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Der Anfang vom Ende der Piraten wird sein, wenn sie das erstemal Regierungsverantwortung übertragen bekommen, falls das jemals geschehen sollen. Dann bauen sie Mist, halten ihre Versprechen nicht, merken das doch nicht alles so einfach ist in der Politik keiner mag sie mehr und verschwinden in der Versenkung. Die Grünen waren mal genau so Hipp und Alternativ nun ist es eine Partei für Besserverdiener mit grünem Gewissen.



Vielleicht schaffen sie die Gratwanderung aber besser als die Rotzpartei.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> 
> Gibts nen Link? Oder die Sendung auf YT?


 
Ja ich habe einen Link. Schon sehr heftig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT-jJAcn_CM


----------



## poiu (4. April 2012)

Das ist zwar offtopic aber was der Beck da von sich gibt zum Thema Nürburgring ist peinlich, die Arroganz trifft ihm ja schon aus denn Ohren 



Nürburgring Finanz (Financial) Desaster - SAVE THE RING! - YouTube


Nürburgring: Beck wird die Geister nicht mehr los - Dienstleister - Unternehmen - Wirtschaftswoche


Geplatztes Millionenprojekt: Nürburgring-Debakel blamiert Kurt Beck - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. April 2012)

Ich sehe die Piratenpartei nur als Frust bzw Protestpartei, den sie haben so gut wie kein Programm, einfach nur lächerlich und peinlich.
Die Piratenpartei ist überwiegend eine Ausdrucksform für die Nichtwähler, Protestler und die ahnungslosen, schon alleine der Name sagt doch alles.
Wer die Piraten wählt, verschwendet doch nur seine stimme und Wählt gar nichts und alles, was alleine schon angst machen sollte.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Piratenpartei nur als Frust bzw Protestpartei, den sie haben so gut wie kein Programm, einfach nur lächerlich und peinlich.
> Die Piratenpartei ist überwiegend eine Ausdrucksform für die Nichtwähler, Protestler und die ahnungslosen, schon alleine der Name sagt doch alles.
> Wer die Piraten wählt, verschwendet doch nur seine stimme und Wählt gar nichts und alles, was alleine schon angst machen sollte.


 
Ich galube, dass du dir garnicht deren Parteiprogramm durchgelesen hast  Die haben sehrwohl ein Programm... Besser Piraten als CDU/FDP


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

Triceratops, das erinnert jetzt aber schon sehr an Schubladendenken, was du hier schreibst.

Zudem, was findest du an ihrem Programm denn lächerlich und peinlich? Hast du das Programm überhaupt mal gelesen? 

Und was noch viel wichtiger ist. Hast du mal das Programm der "etablierten" Parteien gelesen, und dir angeschaut, was Sie in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnten dann gemacht haben? Da kannste die Parteiprogramme oft als schöne Märchenstunde bezeichnen. Ist so was nicht eigentlich wirklich peinlich, falls du die "mangelnde" Allumfassenheit ankreidest.

Ganz abgesehen davon sollte man nicht vergessen, das hier Gegner mit ungleichen Waffen gegeneinander antreten. Die Piraten sind noch verdammt stark auf ehrenamtliche Mitarbeit angewiesen. Da ist es klar, das man nicht so viel erreichen kann, wie mit Vollzeitpolitikern. Wobei da das Problem eigentlich gar nicht liegt. Das Problem liegt eigentlich darin, das sich die Piratenpartei eben nicht der Staatlichen Institutionen und Previlegien bedienen kann. Wenn nen CDU'ler von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat, fragt er in der Partei an, und bekommt eventuell vom Wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages über einen Parteigenossen eine Antwort, die er dann schön kund tut. Die Piraten können das nicht. Ebenso sind die Piraten keine Wirtschaftsorginisation wie die SPD oder CDU/CSU, welche sich auch mal die eine oder andere Studie für ein paar hundert tausend € leisten können. Hier wird also ganz klar mit ungleichen Waffen gekämpft. Wen verwundert es da, das man nicht auf alles eine Antwort hat?

Ist es aber nicht umgekehrt richtig, offen zu sagen, was man weiß und was man nicht weiß? Nur wer sich seiner Unwissenheit bewusst ist, kann etwas daran ändern.

Und bzgl dem letzten Satz.

Seine Stimme verschwenden tun nur diejenigen, die gar nicht! wählen gehen. Die überlassen nämlich anderen ihr Schicksal, und treten die Freiheit, welche mit dem Leben von Hunderttausenden erkämpft wurde, mit den Füßen. Jede Stimme, egal an wen Sie geht ist niemals verschwendet, weil man damit am politischen Prozess teil nimmt, und seine Rechte, für die so hart gekämpft wurde, ausübt. Jede Stimme, die die Piraten aus dem Kreis der Nichtwähler rekutieren kann ist also ein Dienst an der Demokratie. Das sollte man nie vergessen, zumal die "etablierten" Parteien dies eben schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr schaffen, und die Demokratie langsam aber stetig zu Grabe tragen.

DAS sollte einem Angst machen, aber nicht der politische Wille der Bevölkerung zur Veränderung und auch zum Mut für etwas Neues, wo doch gerade die Piraten ganz klar dafür eintreten, wieder mehr Demokratie zu wagen.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Piratenpartei nur als Frust bzw Protestpartei, den sie haben so gut wie kein Programm, einfach nur lächerlich und peinlich.
> Die Piratenpartei ist überwiegend eine Ausdrucksform für die Nichtwähler, Protestler und die ahnungslosen, schon alleine der Name sagt doch alles.
> Wer die Piraten wählt, verschwendet doch nur seine stimme und Wählt gar nichts und alles, was alleine schon angst machen sollte.


 
Guck dir doch die etablierten Parteien an.
Die CDU hat die Themen der SPD doch schon fast komplett übernommen. Die FDP muss rechnen in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken. Die Grünen streiten sich ständig. Die Linken leben irgendwo anders und die SPD selbst weiß nicht was sie will außer Juniorpartner werden.
Da bleibt nicht so viel anderes um mal Abwechslung in den politischen Alltag zu bringen.
Das schaffen die Piraten und deshalb werden sie es auch in die beiden Lande bei den Wahlen im Mai schaffen und ebenso werden sie es 2013 in den Bund schaffen.
Was dann passiert werden wir sehen. Natürlich müssen sie dann auch mal Meinungen und Möglichkeiten bringen aber noch brauchen sie nichts machen. Einfach nur da sein reicht im Moment aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2012)

also ich sehe die piratenpartei im grunde als eine partei, die zwar nicht die alleinige führung deutschlands übernehmen könnte, aber endlich mal den großen parteien einen tritt in den hitnern gibt und ihnen mal zeigt, wie es gerade wirklich aussieht  
das funktioniert auch bereits, da sie druch ihre rasant steigenden wahlergebnisse plötzlich in aller munde sind und auch die großen parteien nicht drum herum kommen, sich mit deren themen zu befassen. und wenn dabei so parteien wie die csu halt noch weniger zu sagen haben, ist das auch nicht schade  

cool wäre eigentlich, wenn die parteien bei der nächsten bundestagswahl in eine koalition aufgenommen würden. das würde mich sehr freuen und ich würde die zukunft in deutschland deutlich positiver erwarten


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Das wäre echt ein Witz wenn SPD und Gründe die Mehrheit hätten wenn sie noch die Piraten mit dazu nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und bzgl dem letzten Satz.
> 
> Seine Stimme verschwenden tun nur diejenigen, die gar nicht! wählen gehen. Die überlassen nämlich anderen ihr Schicksal, und treten die Freiheit, welche mit dem Leben von Hunderttausenden erkämpft wurde, mit den Füßen. Jede Stimme, egal an wen Sie geht ist niemals verschwendet, weil man damit am politischen Prozess teil nimmt, und seine Rechte, für die so hart gekämpft wurde, ausübt. Jede Stimme, die die Piraten aus dem Kreis der Nichtwähler rekutieren kann ist also ein Dienst an der Demokratie. Das sollte man nie vergessen, zumal die "etablierten" Parteien dies eben schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr schaffen, und die Demokratie langsam aber stetig zu Grabe tragen.
> 
> DAS sollte einem Angst machen, aber nicht der politische Wille der Bevölkerung zur Veränderung und auch zum Mut für etwas Neues, wo doch gerade die Piraten ganz klar dafür eintreten, wieder mehr Demokratie zu wagen.


 
Damit hast du  komplett recht.
Aber scheinabr war es mit den Grünen früher nicht anders, auch keine Ahung von irgendwas und dazu auch ein sehr eigeschränktes Wahlprogramm.
Die Piraten stehen halt erst am Anfang und greife den Bürger dort auf wo seine Ängste liegen (Stichwort: Gläsener Bürger).


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, was zur Hölle ist für daran gut, wenn das Urheberrecht quasi abgeschafft wird? WAS ZUR HÖLLE???
> 
> Ich frage mich ebenfalls wie man eine Partei wählen kann, die selbst zugibt von wichtigien Themen überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben. SPD, CDU, Grüne ja selbst die FDP hat von diesen Gebieten ja noch Ahnung.
> 
> Wenn das mit den Piraten so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz


 
zu 1. 
Die Piraten stellen das heutige Urheberrecht in Frage. Mit gutem Grund, denn es ist ein reines Verwerterrecht geworden. Die Medienindustrie macht nur so viel Theater, weil Sie erkannt hat, dass sie in Zeiten des Internet überflüssig geworden ist. Wenn ein Künstler einen gut besuchten Youtube-Kanal betreibt, kriegt er bis zu 50% der Werbeeinahmen. Bei iTunes kann der Künstler 70% der Erlöse kassieren. Bei diesen Quoten würde das Geschäftsmodell der Medienindustrie platzen. Das heutige Urheberrecht muß abgeschafft werden. Danach kommt kein schwarzes Loch sondern ein neues Urheberrecht. 

zu. 2.
Wer hat denn Ahnung? Die meisten politischen Entscheidungen basieren heutzutage auf Annahmen, was die eigene Wählerschaft gerne hätte. Beispiel Afghanistan: Die Bundeswehr kann dort nichts erreichen, das sollte heute jedem klar sein. Die Idee des Einsatzes hörte sich vertretbar an, inzwischen schützt sich die BW dort nur noch selbst und jagt Terroristen. Die Bevölkerung vor Ort hat nichts davon. Wenn die die BW und andere Truppen abziehen, werden wieder andere Interessengruppen vorrücken. Die Regierung dort hat nur ein Ziel, sich selbst zu bereichern. Da ist es doch herzerfrischend, wenn jemand sagt "Keine Ahnung was das soll, wir wissen auch nicht wie man es besser machen kann". Ist bei den anderen genauso, nur geben sie es nicht zu. Man könnte ja Wähler vergrätzen. Aus tiefster innerer Überzeugung tut niemand etwas in Berlin, Düsseldorf, München, Hannover oder sonstwo. Tatsachen zählen auch nicht. Vielleicht noch manche in Städten und Gemeinden, aber auch dort nicht alle. 

zu 3.
Zum Glück gibt es immer mehr Leute, die die ewig gleichen hohlen Phrasen nicht mehr ertragen. Die Piraten sind heute die einzige Alternative. Demokratie muß wehtun.


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Wir sollte mal die schwarze Pest endlich absetzen und lieber Piraten mit Grünen vereinen lassen das gibt dann sicher eine Eco Fraktion demokratische Freiheit und Umweltschutz harmolnierne und wir sowas wie die Eco Fraktion aus anno haben ^^


 
Ausgeschlossen. Das ist inkompatibel. Um es mit den Worten eines Piraten zu sagen: Wenn wir träumen, träumen wir von Freiheit. Wenn Grüne träumen, träumen sie von Verboten.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2012)

rabe08: die piraten wollen ja auch nicht den eigentlich inhalt des urheberrechts infrage stellen. natürlich gibt es geistiges eigentum. das heißt aber nicht, dass niemand anderes das musikstück hören dürfte. denn gerade das internet, sowie aber auch die gesamte gesellschaft basieren darauf dass man etwas teilt. 
insofern suchen die piraten nach einem neuen weg, dass es legal wird zu teilen, ohne dass die künstler ihr recht verlieren oder nicht mehr daran verdienen.

und ich denke das funktioniert auch. ich kaufe mir manchmal musik, WEIL ich sie vorher bei youtube mal gehört habe und gut fand. ich würde sie NICHT kaufen, wenn ich sie da nicht gehört hätte. das geht bestimmt vielen anderen genauso. und das will in die köpfe mancher parteien einfach nicht rein ...


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2012)

außerdem sollte man mal erwähnen, dass radiosender schon seit vielen jahrzehnten musik ausstrahlen, die man dort kostenlos hört und auch mitschneiden darf (!!!!).  wo ist da der utnerschied zu youtube?!


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> rabe08: die piraten wollen ja auch nicht den eigentlich inhalt des urheberrechts infrage stellen. natürlich gibt es geistiges eigentum. das heißt aber nicht, dass niemand anderes das musikstück hören dürfte. denn gerade das internet, sowie aber auch die gesamte gesellschaft basieren darauf dass man etwas teilt.
> insofern suchen die piraten nach einem neuen weg, dass es legal wird zu teilen, ohne dass die künstler ihr recht verlieren oder nicht mehr daran verdienen.
> 
> und ich denke das funktioniert auch. ich kaufe mir manchmal musik, WEIL ich sie vorher bei youtube mal gehört habe und gut fand. ich würde sie NICHT kaufen, wenn ich sie da nicht gehört hätte. das geht bestimmt vielen anderen genauso. und das will in die köpfe mancher parteien einfach nicht rein ...


 
Das es geistiges Eigentum gibt, stellen viele in Frage. Ein sehr suspektes Konzept, dass heute technische und wissenschaftliche Entwicklung hemmt. Aber wie gesagt, das Urheberrecht in heutiger Form muß weg, danach kommt ein neues. Und keine Enteignung von Kulturschaffenden. Weh tun wird es aber schon. Wenn Du Dich heute Nacht noch hinsetzt, weil Dir eine geniale Idee gekommen ist, und Du ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs erfindest, gehst Du sicherlich zum Patentamt. Mit gutem Grund. Dein Patent schützt Dein Dein Erfindung 25 Jahre. Das heißt nicht, dass niemand sonst das Mittel herstellen darf, wenn er es tut, muß er aber Dir Lizenzgebühren zahlen. 25 Jahre lang. Unter bestimmten Umständen kannst Du noch mal 5 Jahre verlängern, dann ist Schluß.

Wenn Du heute Nacht einen Superhit schreibst, z.B. so was wie Yesterday, Satisfaction,  A Whiter Shade of Pale oder ähnliches, also etwas, dass über Jahrzehnte im Radio runtergedudelt wird, besteht Dein Recht 70 Jahre über Deinen Tod hinaus. Selbst Dein Enkel kriegen die Einnahmen noch in den Allerwertesten gesteckt.

Siehst Du da nicht auch ein gewisses Mißverhältnis? Segen für die Menschheit vs. Unterhaltung? Könnte diese Gewichtung vielleicht etwas seltsam sein?  

Ich habe neulich noch mit einigen aktiven Künstlern ein paar Gläser Wein getrunken, natürlich war auch die liebe Gema Thema. Keiner war in der Gema. Einer war es mal, er ist wieder ausgetreten. Die Jungs - alle Leben von Musik - waren sich absolut einig: Der xxxxxxx ist den Aufwand nicht wert. Geld wird mit Konzerten verdient. CDs gibt es auch, sogar ohne Gema. 

Im Bereich Musik lohnt sich die Gema nur für ganz wenige. Und zwar für die, die auf den Playlists der Radios stehen. Die zocken über die Gema sogar noch die anderen ab. Das ist eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Wer hat, dem wird gegeben. Was ich sagen will ist, dass die Kulturschaffenden nicht vom heutigen Urheberrecht profitieren. Nur die Medienindustrie. Die hat Angst. Richtig Angst. Und zwar nicht wegen der bösen Raubmordkopierer.


----------



## neo27484 (5. April 2012)

die csu lebt im mittelalter. für die sind dinge wie das internet hexenwerk und wer am sonntag nicht in die kirche geht ist ein ketzer und wird gesteinigt !!! bei solchen verbohrten typen läuft mir die galle über und mein ohrenschmalz wird ranzig.


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> rabe08: die piraten wollen ja auch nicht den eigentlich inhalt des urheberrechts infrage stellen. natürlich gibt es geistiges eigentum. das heißt aber nicht, dass niemand anderes das musikstück hören dürfte. denn gerade das internet, sowie aber auch die gesamte gesellschaft basieren darauf dass man etwas teilt.
> insofern suchen die piraten nach einem neuen weg, dass es legal wird zu teilen, ohne dass die künstler ihr recht verlieren oder nicht mehr daran verdienen.


 
Gibt es geistiges Eigentum? Betrachten wir mal nicht Musik/Medien, sondern Patentrecht: Grundidee des Patentrechts ist, das Erfindungen der gesamten Menschheit gehören. Da der Erfinder aber eine Motivation haben soll zu erfinden, erhält er ein zeitlich befristetes Monopol. Heute aber abgelöst durch die Fair-Use Idee: Lizenzen MÜSSEN zu FAIREN Konditionen erteilt werden. Fair für beide Seiten.

Zurück zur Musik: Wie lange gibt es ein Urheberrecht wie wir es kennen? Mach Dich mal kundig. Urheberrecht ist kein Naturgesetz.


----------



## neo27484 (5. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> außerdem sollte man mal erwähnen, dass radiosender schon seit vielen jahrzehnten musik ausstrahlen, die man dort kostenlos hört und auch mitschneiden darf (!!!!). wo ist da der utnerschied zu youtube?!


 
bei youtube besteht die chance geld zu machen, nur desshalb !!! das ist eben kapitalismus.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> also ich sehe die piratenpartei im grunde als eine partei, die zwar nicht die alleinige führung deutschlands übernehmen könnte, aber endlich mal den großen parteien einen tritt in den hitnern gibt und ihnen mal zeigt, wie es gerade wirklich aussieht
> das funktioniert auch bereits, da sie druch ihre rasant steigenden wahlergebnisse plötzlich in aller munde sind und auch die großen parteien nicht drum herum kommen, sich mit deren themen zu befassen. und wenn dabei so parteien wie die csu halt noch weniger zu sagen haben, ist das auch nicht schade
> 
> cool wäre eigentlich, wenn die parteien bei der nächsten bundestagswahl in eine koalition aufgenommen würden. das würde mich sehr freuen und ich würde die zukunft in deutschland deutlich positiver erwarten


 Ne lass mal stecken. Dafür sind Sie noch nicht bereit, und das sag ich selbst als Pirat. Man muss sich auch eingestehen, wenn man für etwas noch nicht bereit ist. Die Piraten würden da nur unter die Räder kommen und übertölpelt werden. Zudem öffnet so ein extrem schneller Aufstieg auch die Chancen, das sich ungeliebte Kräfte bilden, die in die gleichen Machtstrukturen abdriften wie wir Sie bei den anderen Parteien haben.

Hauptsache im Bundestag, und gute Arbeit leisten. Egal von wem ein Gesetzesentwurf stammt. 

Halt einfach der Sache und dem Volk dienen, und nicht der Partei. So wie es eigentlich eh sein sollte....

Ich glaub die Piraten werden auch keine Juniopartner werden so schnell, wenn überhaupt. Warum sich in ein starres Korsett einer Koalition drücken lassen, wenn man doch nach dem Grundgedanken von liquit feedback auch arbeiten kann. Sprich wenn etwas gut ist, dann verdient es auch die Unterstützung. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (5. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> außerdem sollte man mal erwähnen, dass radiosender schon seit vielen jahrzehnten musik ausstrahlen, die man dort kostenlos hört und auch mitschneiden darf (!!!!).  wo ist da der utnerschied zu youtube?!


 


neo27484 schrieb:


> bei youtube besteht die chance geld zu machen, nur desshalb !!! das ist eben kapitalismus.



Lol da habt ihr zwei aber mal keine Ahnung, bewerbt euch mal bei den Piraten. Der Unterschied zwischen Radio und Youtube heißt Gema. Radios geben ab. Youtube nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

Meines Wissens nach zahlt Youtube doch inzwischen an die Gema, oder ist das noch immer in der Schwebe?


----------



## blackout24 (5. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach zahlt Youtube doch inzwischen an die Gema, oder ist das noch immer in der Schwebe?


 
Wenn sie zahlen würden, würden sie auch die Rechte für die jeweiligen Titel freigeben und der Text würde nicht.


> Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden.



lauten. Oder nicht? Die nehmen sicher kein Geld ein und geben dafür keine Gegenleistung raus.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2012)

ich weiß dass die piraten sich selbstkritisch sehen und wissen, dass sie noch nicht bereit sind eine führungspartei zu werden. und genau das mag ich an ihnen. aber ihr einfluss auf die großen parteien ist bereits da, und genau den wollen sie ja vorerst erreichen.
und auch die piraten werden noch wachsen  an sympathisanten mangelt es ja nicht mehr, und das wird mMn noch deutlich mehr werden.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

Ich bezog mich hierauf: Einigung über Vergütung: Bitkom und Gema ebnen Weg für Online-Musikdienste - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Hatte es so in Erinnerung, dass sich Google und GEMA mehr oder weniger geeinigt hätten, nur eben um die genauen Werte noch etwas streiten, aber eben ebenfalls auf Konten bereits Zahlungen erfolgen. Dem ist aber scheinbar noch nicht so, sondern die kriegen es noch immer nicht gebacken sich zu einigen. Fragt sich nur, wer sich mehr bewegen muss, Google oder GEMA. Mehr zu fordern, als der andere überhaupt verdient ist halt auch nicht zweckdienlich.

Das lustige dabei ist, hier wird den "Künstlern"( eher den Rechteinhabern) indirekt damit sogar Schaden zugefügt, denn man kann doch ein ganz erklägliches Sümmchen über YouTube verdienen. Ein bekannter finanziert sich damit seinen Lebensunterhalt inkl Studium


----------



## neo27484 (5. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Lol da habt ihr zwei aber mal keine Ahnung, bewerbt euch mal bei den Piraten. Der Unterschied zwischen Radio und Youtube heißt Gema. Radios geben ab. Youtube nicht.


 
ich sag doch es geht um geld, für wen spielt doch keine rolle.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ich habe einen Link. Schon sehr heftig.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT-jJAcn_CM



Aber Kurt Beck trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! Auch wenn viele von euch es nicht hören, bzw. warnehmen wollen! Stellt euch doch mal vor, das geht mit den Piraten weiter so. Wenn das so weitergeht, regieren die in 4 Jahren. DAS kann ich nicht für gutheissen.

Ich les mir gerade mal das Wahlprogramm durch:

- Volksantrag bis Volksentscheid : Braucht man nicht, dafür wählt man die Regierung
- Wahlrecht ab 16: Damit irgendwelche vorpupertäre Jugendliche, die keinen Plan von der Thematik haben, wählen dürfen?
- Ausbau ÖPNV: kann man nachvollziehen, auf D bezogen, ist der ÖPNV jedoch Spitzenklasse.
- Ausbau Nahverkehrsnetz: wo soll das Geld herkommen. Klar kann ich bald auch für ne Strecke B 6 € zahlen aber da kann ich auch mal 15 Minuten länger aufn Bus warten.

- Ausstieg Kernenergie: Klar kann man die AKWs direkt schliessen, aber wer von euch ist bereit das doppelte für den Strom zu zahlen?
- dezentrale Energieversorung: Haben wir das nicht schon? Früher haben wir Strom aus Frankreich importiert. Wir können natürlich auch auf jedes Dach ne WIndkraftanlage installieren und im Inselbetrieb fahren. 

- Förderung ökologischer Kandwirtschaft: Wunschdenken! Das war vor 100 Jahren so! Das Fleisch müsste MASSIV teurer werden, ein großteil der Bevölkerung wird weiterhin zu Massenprodukten greifen.

- Familie: der Staat soll jetzt drauf achten, das Scheidungskinder gefördert werden? Haha

- Erdgas / Bergwerke als Energiespeicher: Wunschdenken, nicht zu realisieren, bzw. Kosten/Nutzenfaktor wäre zu klein
- Gentechnik: Es ist nicht erwiesen, das Gentechnisch veränderteres Fleisch ö.ä. schädlich für den Menschen sei!

Internetgeschwindigkeit: Stimme ich mal zu,obwohl in den Ballungszentren sehr wohl sehr schnelle Verbindungen verfügbar sind.

Videoüberwachung: Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung und stört mich in keinster Weise. Solange man mich beim kacken nicht filmt ist mir das latte.

Nacktscanner: Habt ihr nen Schatten? Natürlich kann man bei jedem noch eine körperliche Inspektion durchführen, die Nacktscanner sind noch relativ frisch auf dem Markt und noch ausbaufähig, auf den Bildschirmen erkennt man NICHTS!

Sicherheitstheater: FAIL
Verbesstere Ausstattung Polizei: aha...
Eindeutige Kennzeichnung von Polizisten: Man könnte denen ja Fussballtrikos mit RÜCKENNUMMER anziehen, damit jeder auch weiß. Wer bei z.B. der 1. Mai Demo mit auf die Strasse geht und auf die Fresse bekommt sollte sich nicht wundern!

Digitale Gesellschaft: kompletter FAIL

Gesundheitskarte: stimme ich zu

weiter habe ich nicht gelesen, wurde mir zu blöd...


----------



## FRfutzi01 (5. April 2012)

> Und genau da steckt doch die Hoffnung von vielen die die Piraten wählen, was am Ende drauß wird muß sich noch zeigen



Und da genau steckt das Problem. Ich wüsste gerne vorher was es werden soll, bevor ich eine Parte für 4 bzw. 5 Jahre wähle. "Freies Internet für alle" ist mir als Wähler zu wenig Wahlprogramm. Aber der Jugend scheints zu reichen. Das Problem liegt doch bei den etablierten Parteien, die einfach die Zeichen der Zeit nich erkennen. Grün ist abgesagt, da mittlerweile alle Parteien einen auf grün machen. Da müssen sich die Grünen mittlerweile auch nach neuen Themen umschauen. SPD ist abgeschwächelt, da die Linke einfach "linker" ist. Die CDU schwimmt auf der guten Konjunkturwelle und Merkel ist die Erlöserin Europas. FDP..... 

So, wenn morgen Wahlen wären, was würde ich wählen? 

Zum Glück ist die Wahl geheim


----------



## Rohstoff (5. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Der allseits bekannte CSU-Politiker und bayrischer Innenminister findet sehr kraftvolle Worte bezüglich der Piratenpartei und fordert einen harten Kampf gegen diese Bedrohung der gutbürgerlichen Ordnung.



Wenn ich so eine Schei§§e schon höre. Ein bayerischer CSU-Politiker der Angst um seine gutbürgerliche Ordnung hat. Dieses engstirnige bayerische Hinterwalddenken... Gerade die steinzeitkonservative CSU trägt doch entscheidend zum Piratentrend bei! Auch wenn die Piraten nur heisse Luft sind, muss man doch irgendetwas gegen den politischen Einheitsbrei tun! Die etablierten Parteien unterscheiden sich doch nicht im geringsten (siehe Baden-Württemberg: Traditionell ein CDU-Land. Seit der letzten Landtagswahl Grün-Rot. Änderungen bislang: 0. Änderungen laut Koalitionsvertrag: schwindend minimalst. Stuttgart 21: yep!). Schwarz-Rot-Grün alles gleich. Gelb gibts nicht mehr. Linke sind Psychopathen. Was bleibt noch? Blutige Anfänger die nur eine Eigenschaft haben: Sie sind anders...

Diese gutbürgerliche Ordnung ("Das Wichtigste ist die Kehrwoche. In unserem Dorf gibt es keine Drogen, keine Prostitution, keine Homosexualität und keine Ausländer. Videospiele machen Menschen zu Mördern. Opas Uniform hängt oben in der Vitrine. Anders denken ist schlecht. Der Rasen darf nicht höher als 5cm sein.") ist imo ein marodes Brett vorm Kopf.

Bayern Y U NO open your Mind?


----------



## Dolomedes (5. April 2012)

Ich hab noch nie schwarz gewählt, werde ich auch wohl nicht, mir ist auch bis heute nicht klar, wies zu schwarz gelb eigentlich kam,wenn man so die Leute fragt hat die keiner Gewählt, oder ich kenn nur die andern ???

Okay 3 Cdu wähler kenne ich, hmm ih wohn aber auch in Bayern 

Wie dem auch sei, die Piraten reden von Tranzparenz und für mich ist die in Vielen Faktoren (Umwelt z.b.) nicht wirklich gegeben.
Es gibt mir sicher heit viele Sachen die man mal "Zeitgerecht" Reformieren müsste.

Ich bin nicht wirklich Piratenwähler, würde mich aber trotzdem sehr interessieren "Wieso weshalb warum" !

Naja ich gönne ihnen trotzdemden Erfolg bei de "Saarlänna".
Die Grünen sind auch längst nicht mehr so wie früher, die tragen jetzt anzüge ect.


Politik taut meist nicht viel, wir bruachen trotzdem mehr entlastunden für die "Arbeiter", immer noch und ne Finanzsteuer ist auch nichts schlechtes, jaja jetzt könnte man stunden lang rumreden darum gehta aber grad nicht :p

Die CSU ist nicht nur Konservativ sondern auch von innen herraus veraltet.

Fakt ist Bayern gehts besser als vielen Bundesländern.

Ich bin zugezogner finde aber viele äusserungen hier einfach Kindisch(Forum), schon mal was von Kultur gehört,...


Wahlrecht ab 16 ? - Käse, wenns nach mir ging gäbs Wahltrecht ab 20


----------



## Quake2008 (5. April 2012)

Ich sehe schwarz wenn ich CDU/CSU , SPD oder die Grünen wählen muss. Ich gebe lieber einer ehrlichen Partei die Stimme die sich auch traut etwas neues auszuprobieren anstatt sich mit an alten Mechanismen weiter festzufahren. 

Anders kann man nichts ändern... diese Welt ist halt festgefahren ... es liegt an uns Bürgern zu zeigen wohin der Wind weht...


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Piratenpartei nur als Frust bzw  Protestpartei, den sie haben so gut wie kein Programm, einfach nur  lächerlich und peinlich.
> Die Piratenpartei ist überwiegend eine  Ausdrucksform für die Nichtwähler, Protestler und die ahnungslosen,  schon alleine der Name sagt doch alles.
> Wer die Piraten wählt,  verschwendet doch nur seine stimme und Wählt gar nichts und alles, was  alleine schon angst machen sollte.



Weil du deren Programm nicht kennst. Klar haben die ein Programm, wie jede Partei.
Wieviel wird denn bei Koalitionen wirklich dabei umgesetzt? Es wird doch  immer auf Schnittmengen geschaut und wann ist denn je ein  Parteiprogramm umgesetzt worden?

Ich finde eine Protestpartei wesentlich besser als einfach 40% Nichtwaehler zu haben.
Schau dir doch eine Wahl mit 60% Beteiligung an. Von diesen 60% gewinnt  eine Partei mit 33% der Stimmen eine Wahl und sind große Wahlsieger? Die  wurden von weniger als 1/4 der Wahlberechtigten gewaehlt und duerfen  bestimmen, weil die Nichtwaehlerstimmen auch noch aufgeteilt werden.
Dann lieber wenigstens eine Protestpartei und 100% Wahlbeteiligung.
Deutschland braucht Veraenderungen, nur der deutsche Michel hat Angst davor, und "die da oben" wissen das ganz genau.
Da werden halt Grenzen ausgelootet. 
Ich finde den Namen "Piraten" auch nicht ganz gluecklich gewaehlt, aber  noch immer ungleich serioeser als ein Politiker der auf eine einfache  JA/NEIN Frage keine einfache Aussage taetigen kann, sondern sich windet  und wendet bis der Fragesteller keine Lust mehr hat.

Es heißt doch immer fuer das Volk regieren und nicht um an der Macht zu bleiben....





Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber Kurt Beck trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!


Genau, das er von der ganzen Sache keine Ahnung hat. Keine Ahnung wieviel Geld da wirklich versenkt wurde und wieviel dabei rausspringt. Das er wahrscheinlich eh wiedergewaehlt wird, wenn er in der Oeffentlichkeit vor den Wahlen praesent ist.
Das er Ueberstunden machen musste und das er fuer die Schleckermitarbeiter nichts machen kann. Wenn ihm wirklich soviel daran liegen wuerde, haette er schon vor Jahren was tun muessen, als die Missstaende von Schlecker aufgedeckt wurden...
Top Politik 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele von euch es nicht hören, bzw. warnehmen wollen! Stellt euch doch mal vor, das geht mit den Piraten weiter so. Wenn das so weitergeht, regieren die in 4 Jahren. DAS kann ich nicht für gutheissen.


Was soll denn passieren? Ich glaube kaum das die Piraten die Regierungspartei stellen koennen. Und schau dir doch an was mit den Juniorpartnern einer Koalition passiert. Wieviel bekommen sie denn durch? 
Ich wuerde es gut finden, wenn das bekannte Gefuege neuen Wind bekommt.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Volksantrag bis Volksentscheid : Braucht man nicht, dafür wählt man die Regierung


Also direkte Demokratie ist schlecht? Da koennten die Buerger ja das waehlen was sie wollen, nicht das was die Regierung will. Unheimlich schlecht. In Deutschland darf ja der Buerger nicht mal darueber abstimmen wer das hoechste _Representationsamt inne hat_. Das machen schoen die Parteien unter sich aus. Man koennte auch Vetternwirtschaft dazu sagen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Wahlrecht ab 16: Damit irgendwelche vorpupertäre Jugendliche, die keinen Plan von der Thematik haben, wählen dürfen?


Aber die ganzen alten Leute duerfen ueber die Zukunft der Jungen bestimmen.
Eine Regierung wird ja fuer 4 Jahre gewaehlt. Fuer einen zum Wahlzeitpunkt 16 Jaehrigen hat so eine Legislaturperiode durchaus direkte Auswirkung. 
Womit qualifizieren sich denn alle anderen Waehler? Nur wegen des Alters? Selbst unsere Nachbarn waehlen die CDU weil da ein C im Parteinamen steht. Und Christen koennen nicht verkehrt sein, die werden schon das Richtige machen. Von solchen Leuten kenne ich einige persoenlich. Sehr viel besser als Pubertierende.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Ausbau ÖPNV: kann man nachvollziehen, auf D bezogen, ist der ÖPNV jedoch Spitzenklasse.
> - Ausbau Nahverkehrsnetz: wo soll das Geld herkommen. Klar kann ich bald  auch für ne Strecke B 6 € zahlen aber da kann ich auch mal 15 Minuten  länger aufn Bus warten.



Ja in den Großstaedten und vielleicht Ballungsgebieten.
Ich wohne im Raum Paderborn. Diese Stadt selbst ist nicht so wirklich klein, aber hier und Umgebung ist das ÖPNV ein Witz.
Wir sind noch nicht ganz bei 6€, bewegen uns aber rasend schnell dahin. Nicht das die Qualitaet dadurch besser wird, im Gegenteil.
Was kostet in einer Großstadt ein Monatsticket? Bei uns 83€ und wir haben nur den Bus in 20 Minuten Intervallen.
Schau mal bisserl ueber den Tellerrand. Nur weil bei dir alles gut ist, ist es nicht ueberall so.




Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Ausstieg Kernenergie: Klar kann man die AKWs direkt schliessen, aber wer von euch ist bereit das doppelte für den Strom zu zahlen?


Das tun wir ja jetzt schon, die Energiepreise sind doch explodiert.
Und begruendet wird das mit was? Hinzu wird immer wieder Angst geschuert, das es zu Stromknappheit kommt. Das es zu Netzausfaellen kommt und lauter so ein Schwachsinn. 
Die Wahrheit sieht doch anders aus. Wo Bild groß geschrieben hat, das es zu Knappheiten kommen kann, haben wir wie die bloeden Strom exportiert.
Die einzigen groesseren Stromausfaelle der letzten Jahre haben die Energiekonzerne selbst verschuldet, und zum Dank wurden die Preise erhoeht 
Sowas passiert wenn eine ganze Bevoelkerung von einer Medienargentur geleitet wird.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - dezentrale Energieversorung: Haben wir das nicht schon? Früher haben wir Strom aus Frankreich importiert. Wir können natürlich auch auf jedes Dach ne WIndkraftanlage installieren und im Inselbetrieb fahren.


Ist eine gute Sache. Blockkraftwerke z.b. Diese ganzen alternativen Energiequellen (wieso wird das eigentlich immer wieder regenerativ genannt?!) sind doch suboptimal fuer Deutschland. Wird uns aber als Oekowunder verkauft, und der Deutsche freut sich noch drueber.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Förderung ökologischer Kandwirtschaft: Wunschdenken! Das war vor 100 Jahren so! Das Fleisch müsste MASSIV teurer werden, ein großteil der Bevölkerung wird weiterhin zu Massenprodukten greifen.


Klar ist es Wunschdenken, aber in irgendeine Richtung muss es gehen.
Bisher wird doch die Landwirtschaft gefoerdert ohne Ende.
Und wenns bei denen nicht so klappt, weil sie auf die falschen Produkte gesetzt haben, wird rumgejammert.
Siehe aktuell Milchbauern wieder mal.
Wieso werden eigentlich Landwirte anders behandelt als andere Unternehmer?



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Familie: der Staat soll jetzt drauf achten, das Scheidungskinder gefördert werden? Haha


Also Foerderung nur fuer Familien in denen alles klappt, jeder Andere hat Pech gehabt.
Es wird ja noch immer ein Unterschied gemacht ob man verheiratet ist oder nicht.
Paare die in eheaehnlichen Verhaeltnissen leben, die halt nicht so wirklich religioes sind bekommen keine Vorteile,  dafuer alle Nachteile.
Und das im Jahr 2012. Ich dachte wir haben hier eine nur rein weltliche Regierung ohne geistlichem Anteil. Oder ist die Kirche doch maechtiger als Viele glauben?



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Erdgas / Bergwerke als Energiespeicher: Wunschdenken, nicht zu realisieren, bzw. Kosten/Nutzenfaktor wäre zu klein


Keine Ahnung, sollte vielleicht mal ein unabhaengiges Expertenteam an dieses Thema.
Wenn du ein Fachmann dafuer bist, waere eine Weitergabe deiner Erkenntniss toll 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Gentechnik: Es ist nicht erwiesen, das Gentechnisch veränderteres Fleisch ö.ä. schädlich für den Menschen sei!


Ergo darf man machen was mann will, ohne Regulierung, bis etwas passiert.
Das hier Effekte nicht sofort auftreten, sondern erst nach laengerer Zeit, ist es ja nicht so schlimm. Man kann es bestimmt irgendwoher Ableiten, was passieren kann und was nicht...



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Nacktscanner: Habt ihr nen Schatten? Natürlich kann man bei jedem noch eine körperliche Inspektion durchführen, die Nacktscanner sind noch relativ frisch auf dem Markt und noch ausbaufähig, auf den Bildschirmen erkennt man NICHTS!


Wieso kommen dann keine fertigen ausgereiften Produkte am Markt. Ergo haben muessen wir uns jetzt mit Betascannern rumschlagen...
Mir persoenlich ist es egal ob man auf nem Scanner meinen ***** sehen kann oder nicht xD



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Sicherheitstheater: FAIL


...



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Verbesstere Ausstattung Polizei: aha...


imho koennen Feuerwehrleute, Polizisten, Rettungsdienste u.A. nicht gut genug ausgestattet sein.
Lieber da Geld investieren als irgendwelche sinnfreien Subventionen Jahr fuer Jahr wie Schnittblumenmehrwertsteuer und viele Andere...



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Eindeutige Kennzeichnung von Polizisten: Man könnte denen ja Fussballtrikos mit RÜCKENNUMMER anziehen, damit jeder auch weiß. Wer bei z.B. der 1. Mai Demo mit auf die Strasse geht und auf die Fresse bekommt sollte sich nicht wundern!


Anscheinend auch nicht ganz verstanden...




Chinaquads schrieb:


> weiter habe ich nicht gelesen, wurde mir zu blöd...


 
Ich hab mir deinen Post angetan, komplett. Leider....

Edit sagt:
ACHTUNG! Dieser Post enthaelt stellenweise Ironie und Sarkasmus, bei Nichterkennen bitte nachfragen....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. April 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich les mir gerade mal das Wahlprogramm durch:
> 
> - Volksantrag bis Volksentscheid : Braucht man nicht, dafür wählt man die Regierung



Kein Gedächtnis? Es ist ja noch niiiiiiiiiieeeeemals in der Geschichte dazu gekommen, dass die Politik gegen das Volk und den Willen des Volkes entschieden hat. *husttransrapid* ,,,*hustflughafenmünchenhust*
Nur wer Angst vor Demokratie und den Willen des Volkes hat, will keinen Volksentscheid. Die Hürden (in Bayern) sind recht hoch und er ist ein Erfolgskonzept.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Wahlrecht ab 16: Damit irgendwelche vorpupertäre Jugendliche, die keinen Plan von der Thematik haben, wählen dürfen?



Ja klar, weil Rentner (kenne da so Beispiele) reflektierter rangehen... "Mhm, Studiengebühren mag ich nicht, sind aber für mich nur 500€ pro Jahr" ... "Nein, pro Semester, also 1000€ im Jahr" .. "aso, 500€ im Jahr, ich wähl CSU weil .. wie immer halt" ...
Bin zwar auch dagegen, aber ab 16 kann man schon wesentlich mehr über Parteiprogramme, reale Politik und Parteien wissen als ein alter Stammwähler, der halt das wählt, was man immer gewählt hat. Gibt auch 18jährige, die ihren Vater (Stammwähler) fragen, was sie zu wählen haben, weil kein Interesse an Politik..


Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Ausbau ÖPNV: kann man nachvollziehen, auf D bezogen, ist der ÖPNV jedoch Spitzenklasse.
> - Ausbau Nahverkehrsnetz: wo soll das Geld herkommen. Klar kann ich bald auch für ne Strecke B 6 € zahlen aber da kann ich auch mal 15 Minuten länger aufn Bus warten.



Lol? Nein? Manchmal kannst froh sein, wenn mehr als zweimal (hin und zurück ist zweimal) ein Bus fährt. Dafür dann aber einer für 100 Leute. Sehr klasse. Die Strammstrecke in München/Freising ist überlastet ohne Ende usw. und es ist ein rießen Hin und Her.. Bevor man - ach du kacke, Poiu und seine Links zu Beck und Nürburgring... DA könnte das Geld stecken? Oder statt sinnloser Planungen für den Transrapid in Millionenhöhe oder mehrere Millionen für eine Brücke in Franken die jetzt sinnlos in der Gegend steht, weil man Subventionen für den Bau einkassierte, aber die gesamte Gegend nicht ausbaut. Ja klasse, ne Brücke mal eben so in die Gegend stellen und nicht nutzen können/wollen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Ausstieg Kernenergie: Klar kann man die AKWs direkt schliessen, aber wer von euch ist bereit das doppelte für den Strom zu zahlen?
> - dezentrale Energieversorung: Haben wir das nicht schon? Früher haben wir Strom aus Frankreich importiert. Wir können natürlich auch auf jedes Dach ne WIndkraftanlage installieren und im Inselbetrieb fahren.



Nein, zentraler gehts nur in Frankreich. Dezentral is was komplett anderes als was wir in D haben. Lustigerweise mussten wir - gerade wegen den franz. AKWs - Strom NACH Frankreich exportieren..
Und das Stromnetz muss eh umgebaut werden, weil Nord-Süd-Gefälle im Verbrauch und Erzeugung im Norden usw. 
Da gibts noch viel zu tun.
Ach, wegerm Strompreis: Da beschwer dich mal bei der Union, warum sie die Netzentgelte für Firmen die privaten Haushalte zahlen lässt oder warum der Strompreis  nach dem Atomausstieg leicht gesunken ist.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Förderung ökologischer Kandwirtschaft: Wunschdenken! Das war vor 100 Jahren so! Das Fleisch müsste MASSIV teurer werden, ein großteil der Bevölkerung wird weiterhin zu Massenprodukten greifen.



Sry, aber Fleisch MUSS massiv teurer werden. Zum einen ist die Qualität im Arsch, zum anderen können wir es uns langfristig nicht leisten, Fleisch zu essen, wie wir es heute tun. Magst du eigentlich Küken musen oder vergasen? Ist es für dich in Ordnung, wenn die Käfighühner (ja, die gibts noch, heißt nur anders) mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt werden auf Verdacht? Wenn Wein, Essig, Fruchtsäfte mit Gelatine geklärt werden (und es nicht draufstehen muss), wenn Gammelfleisch verkauft wird?
Es gibt so viel krankes in der Fleischindustrie, abgesehen von den gigantischen Umweltproblemen durch übermäßige Gülle, durch Sojaanbau für Millarden von Rindern (Monokulturen, Regenwaldrodung usw)... 

Ich ess gern Fleisch, nur: So oft wirds einfach nicht mehr gehen... Und füt weiteres bitte mal ARTE  (Klich mich, ich bin ein Themenabend konsultieren. 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Familie: der Staat soll jetzt drauf achten, das Scheidungskinder gefördert werden? Haha



In Zeiten von Herdprämien, falscher Geldverteilung sollte man mal NAchdenken, ob die jetzigen Politiker auch wirklich mal mehr als von 12 bis Mittag denken.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> - Erdgas / Bergwerke als Energiespeicher: Wunschdenken, nicht zu realisieren, bzw. Kosten/Nutzenfaktor wäre zu klein
> - Gentechnik: Es ist nicht erwiesen, das Gentechnisch veränderteres Fleisch ö.ä. schädlich für den Menschen sei!



Och, bei Gentechnik bin ich eher dafür, v.a. weil BT-Mais uns schon zeigt, dass es wichtig ist. Lustigerweise  ist auch hier wieder ein PAtentproblem mit Monsanto dahinter versteckt beim Anbau... Ist aber nur meine Interpretation.... Energiespeicher MUSS es geben, welche Art und wie und wo ist ne andere Sache. Aber früher wegen wenigen Themen belächelt und bei mehreren Themen jetz dafür kritisiert?



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Internetgeschwindigkeit: Stimme ich mal zu,obwohl in den Ballungszentren sehr wohl sehr schnelle Verbindungen verfügbar sind.
> 
> Videoüberwachung: Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung und stört mich in keinster Weise. Solange man mich beim kacken nicht filmt ist mir das latte.



Internet ist Infrastruktur und die ist erbärmlich in Deutschland. Und eine Überwachung ist nicht tolerierbar, denn es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung (auch wenn den 17jährigen alle hängen, kastrieren und sonst anderweitig foltern/umbringen wollten, auch wenn er unschuldig war) und es ist das Werkzeug von Diktaturen, die Menschen als "Feinde" und "Kriminelle" zu sehen...



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Nacktscanner: Habt ihr nen Schatten? Natürlich kann man bei jedem noch eine körperliche Inspektion durchführen, die Nacktscanner sind noch relativ frisch auf dem Markt und noch ausbaufähig, auf den Bildschirmen erkennt man NICHTS!



Gehts dir sonst noch gut?
Nicht nur die immense Fehlerquote ist unerträglich, auch der Sinn ist nicht gegeben. Es dient weder der Sicherheit noch sonstwem, aber rate mal, wer die Dinger verkauft, auch wenn weder Thermit, Feuerzeuge, Zünder usw. gefunden werden Offiziell ist Schröder ja auch nach seiner Amtszeit zu Gazprom gewechselt.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Sicherheitstheater: FAIL
> Verbesstere Ausstattung Polizei: aha...
> Eindeutige Kennzeichnung von Polizisten: Man könnte denen ja Fussballtrikos mit RÜCKENNUMMER anziehen, damit jeder auch weiß. Wer bei z.B. der 1. Mai Demo mit auf die Strasse geht und auf die Fresse bekommt sollte sich nicht wundern!



Ich hatte mal einen Bericht (mündlich) eines Polizisten mitbekommen. Stellenkürzungen und sonstige "Etatverbesserungen" sorgen dafür, dass zwei Leute auf Streife (vorschriftsmäßig nie alleine) und EINER (es darf kein Mensch die Wache betreten, weil Vorschrift wegen Sicherheit der Beamten) in der Wache sitzt und keine Anzeigen entgegennehmen darf. Die BKA-Gesetze, die Überwachung, das Aushebeln des GG bringt nichts. Was hilfreich wäre, wäre eine Personalaufstockung der Beamten um die alltägliche Polizeiarbeit überhaupt zu bewältigen und mehr Präsenz zu zeigen. Gibt viele Negativbeispiele. Eine Kamera kann nichts verhindern. Schau nach London, wo viele Kameras sind und "KnifeCrimes" überhand nehmen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Digitale Gesellschaft: kompletter FAIL



Was hätte man anderes erwartet als Kommentar?



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Gesundheitskarte: stimme ich zu
> 
> weiter habe ich nicht gelesen, wurde mir zu blöd...


 
KÖNNTE vllt auch an dir liegen.

e:/
Verminaard hat ja auch sowas geschrieben... und das quasi gleichzeitig. Interessante Sache^^


----------



## Chinaquads (5. April 2012)

Mädels, das ist MEINE Sicht der Dinge. Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. April 2012)

Meinung vs. Fakten.
Wenn du die Piraten kritisierst (gerne, die muss nicht jeder toll finden, nur weilse neu sind), dann bitte auch mit Fakten und einer anderen Sichtweise, die auf Fakten beruht. Irgendeinen Unsinn posten ohne Begründung ist sehr sehr schwach.

Ich bin aktuell hoch unzufrieden mit der Union, erst recht der FDP und die SPD hat auch nicht wirklich bessere Karten. Meine Beispiele wie Transrapid, FMG usw. zeigen, warum der Volksentscheid wichtig ist.

Nacktscanner sind a) wirkungslos, b) Geldverschwendung/Vetternwirtschaft.
Monsanto und die Patente... da MUSS was dagegen unternommen werden. 

Bildungspolitik? In Bayern? Ach du Schande.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mädels, das ist MEINE Sicht der Dinge. Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben!



Nicht ernst gemeint, no offence 

*Kreisverkehr* hat mich bei meinem letzten Post beeinflusst, so Geistesuebertragung und so...


----------



## sfc (5. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bildungspolitik? In Bayern? Ach du Schande.


 
Genau. Lieber Abitur durch Nullniveau für alle - wie in Bremen, Berlin und anderen von Rot-Grün ruinierten Bundesländern. Wenn ich mir das Wahlprogramm der Netzkommunisten ansehe, scheint man in der Hinsicht ja mehr oder weniger das Gleiche wie die Grünen zu propagieren.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. April 2012)

@ sfc

Hättest du dich mit der Bildungspolitik beschäftigt, bzw. was alles gemacht und versucht wurde, dann sähe die Lage anders aus. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad des bayr. Abiturs finde ich gut, ABER:

G8 vereinheitlicht noch weiter, kaum zu Ende geplant "damals", Büchergeld zur Finanzierung der G8-Bücher auch von G9lern, jetzt das G8,5 (man fällt [freiwillig?] durch, aber das zählt nicht als durchgefallen) und dann "damals" die 6-stufige Realschule, wo das Wechseln vom Gymnasium quasi nicht mehr möglich war und die Hauptschule ein richtiger Abstieg ist.

ICH würde statt einer Vereinheitlichung aller Fächer auf einen Schwierigkeitsgrad (das hat ein Absinken des anlegbaren Niveaus zur Folge, weil die Schüler nie alle gleich begabt sind), lieber viel früher ein Kurssystem mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden, wobei im Abitur ähnlich wie beim G9 die Fächer kombiniert werden müssten, bzw. in die Note einzugehen haben.
Statt Elite-Programme mal ne Förderung, wo es sinnvoll ist.

Wenn man sich Lehrämtler ansieht, die ihre Praktika machen und (mal die Kritik am LA außen vor lassen) und wie sie erzählen, dass z.B. in Mathe drei dabei sind, die [wenn die Stunde sehr anspruchsvoll gestaltet wurde, ganz anders als die Lehrkraft es machen muss] endlich mal aufwachen und mitarbeiten, weil gefordert, dann sieht man schön die Differenzen der Leistungsfähigkeiten.

In der Grundschule gabs in Österreich ne Art den Kleinen Rechnen (Subtrahieren) beizubringen. Wurde in Bayern neu eingeführt, als es "drüben" wieder abgeschafft wurde, weil schlecht.

Und was ganz anderes:
Kennzeichnungspflicht mit Namensschild gibts für Polizisten, aber bei gefährlichen Einsätzen wie Demonstrationen natürlich nicht.


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mädels, das ist MEINE Sicht der Dinge. Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben!


 
Aber wenn eine Meinung Blödsinnig ist mußt Du damit leben, dass Dir das gesagt wird.


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Genau. Lieber Abitur durch Nullniveau für alle - wie in Bremen, Berlin und anderen von Rot-Grün ruinierten Bundesländern. Wenn ich mir das Wahlprogramm der Netzkommunisten ansehe, scheint man in der Hinsicht ja mehr oder weniger das Gleiche wie die Grünen zu propagieren.


 
Ich habe gewisse Kenntnisse im Bereich Bildung und Bildungspolitik, darum Maße ich  mir an, Bayern ein Problem zu unterstellen. Es reicht nicht die 3-5% besten Abiturienten Deutschlands zu haben. Es bleiben in Bayern zu viele Schüler auf der Strecke. Bayern muß nicht nur Eliten fördern sondern auch schwächere fördern und nicht aussortieren. Auch Bayern braucht für die Zukunft 30% Abiturienten oder mehr. Ist die einzige REssource, die wir in Deutschland haben.

Stand heute ist, dass Bayern zu wenig Abiturienten für den eigenen Bedarf "produziert" und in anderen Bundesländern wildert, alleine um die Universitäten zu füllen.


----------



## Yakuza (5. April 2012)

Ich halte nix von der CSU, aber genauso wenig halte ich von den Piraten.

Eine Partei ohne richtiges Konzept. In einigen Punkten wie mehr Transparenz haben sie durchaus Recht, aber viel mehr kommt dann auch nicht an Themen.

Auch wenn das hier vielleicht nicht viele hören wollen, denke ich, dass die Piratenpartei nur ein vorübergehendes Phänomen des Frustwählertums und der "Neards" ist. Regierungsverantwortung könnten sie nicht übernehmen.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2012)

Wer die Piraten aus Protest wählt zeigt doch eindeutig das er an Politik interessiert ist und nur mit dem aktuellen Politik unzufrieden, somit ist das Schimpfwort Protestpartei an sich schon keins. Anscheinend gibt es keine Politikverdrossenheit man hat nur die aktuellen Parteien satt bzw. fühlt sich nicht vertreten!

Wenn die Piraten nur für ein umdenken in der Politik sorgen dann wäre das schon ein riesiger dienst an der Gesellschaft 

Ich finde es ja fast drollig das die SPD sich ja seit Schröder wundert  warum die Wähler verlieren, absolut mysteriös 



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich habe gewisse Kenntnisse im Bereich Bildung und Bildungspolitik, darum Maße ich  mir an, Bayern ein Problem zu unterstellen. Es reicht nicht die 3-5% besten Abiturienten Deutschlands zu haben. Es bleiben in Bayern zu viele Schüler auf der Strecke. Bayern muß nicht nur Eliten fördern sondern auch schwächere fördern und nicht aussortieren. Auch Bayern braucht für die Zukunft 30% Abiturienten oder mehr. Ist die einzige REssource, die wir in Deutschland haben.
> 
> Stand heute ist, dass Bayern zu wenig Abiturienten für den eigenen Bedarf "produziert" und in anderen Bundesländern wildert, alleine um die Universitäten zu füllen.



ich hätte in Bayern nie Abitur machen dürfen und meine Eltern wären da fast hingezogen,  ich kenne auch viele Haupt und Realschüler die studieren, oder Bereits ein Diplom in der Hand haben.

Das dreigliedrige Schulsystem ist sowieso Blödsinn, wenn ich Bedenke wie viele bei mir nach der Vierten aussortiert wurde "Ungeeignet fürs Gymi", aber wie viele davon Abitur bzw. auch Studiert haben und  ja ich hab noch Kontakt zu einigen die aufs Gymnasium gegangen sind und nie ein Abitur geschafft haben, somit aus eigener Erfahrung 

aber anstatt mit Eiern in der Hose ein vernünftige Schulreform durchzuführen, fummeln die seit 40 Jahren dran herum je nach Bundesland wird sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Genau. Lieber Abitur durch Nullniveau für alle - wie in Bremen, Berlin und anderen von Rot-Grün ruinierten Bundesländern. Wenn ich mir das Wahlprogramm der Netzkommunisten ansehe, scheint man in der Hinsicht ja mehr oder weniger das Gleiche wie die Grünen zu propagieren.


 
Der Standard in den Schulen muss endlich bundesweit einheitlich sein. Bildung darf keine Ländersache mehr sein.
Was die heutigen Kinder in den Schulen lernen ist genauso erschreckend wie die Motivation der Lehrer.
Und ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich habe zwei schulpflichtige Kinder.


----------



## Amigo (5. April 2012)

Die CDU/CSU... hach ja... einfach zum lachen... denen ist NICHTS zu peinlich. 

Ahoi!


----------



## Kondar (5. April 2012)

jaja redet ihr mal ruhig weiter.
Fakt ist aber das wieder viele *nicht* oder eben doch die CDU/CSU wählen gehen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Wer die Piraten aus Protest wählt zeigt doch eindeutig das er an Politik interessiert ist und nur mit dem aktuellen Politik unzufrieden, somit ist das Schimpfwort Protestpartei an sich schon keins. Anscheinend gibt es keine Politikverdrossenheit man hat nur die aktuellen Parteien satt bzw. fühlt sich nicht vertreten!
> 
> Wenn die Piraten nur für ein umdenken in der Politik sorgen dann wäre das schon ein riesiger dienst an der Gesellschaft
> 
> ...


 Da haste absolut Recht. Über die Grünen kann man auch sagen was man will, und dass Sie in einer Regierung nichts zu suchen haben, weil Sie zu verblendet seien. Seis drum, ich will die Grünen NICHT MEHR MISSEN! Auch wenn ich Sie selbst nie wählen würde, bin ich doch froh, das es andere tun. Denn mit den Grünen hat ein ökologisches Umdenken eingesetzt bei allen Parteien, das so NIEMALS möglich gewesen wäre ohne die Grünen. Genau das Gleiche doch bei der Linken. Die würde ich auch NIE wählen, und ich mag Sie auch absolut nicht, aber die "etablierten" Parteien werden durch Sie genötigt sich mit gewissen Themen auseinander zu setzen, und gewissen Strömungen in der Gesellschaft rechnung zu tragen. So funktioniert halt Demokratie, und das ist auch gut so!

Von verschenkter Stimme für die Piraten etc. kann man also überhaupt nicht sprechen. Denn allein dadurch, dass die jetzt so in den Medien sind usw. hat bereits bei den "etablierten" Parteien ein Umdenken eingesetzt. Man hat also jetzt schon mehr erreicht, als so manche Regierung meiner Meinung nach, denn Umdenken und schaffen eines Bewusstseins für ein Problem ist viel wichtiger als das ich den Leuten in die eine Tasche rein lang und in die andere bischen wieder rein steck. Da wird nämlich nur an Problemen rum gedoktort, statt sich wirklichen Problemen mal zu stellen, und sich dieser Bewusst zu machen, denn erst wenn ich weiß, das es ein Problem gibt, kann ich dieses Problem auch anfangen zu lösen. Das ist halt der erste fundamental wichtige Schritt hin zu einer Lösung, wie auch immer diese aussehen mag.

Ich finde es daher schon etwas lächerlich/bedenklich, wie hier über ein mangelndes Parteiprogramm gesprochen wird. Denn eigentlich ist das Parteiprogramm dafür, das man in fas keinem Parlament sitzt, und wie schonmal ausgeführt daher nicht die gleichen Voraussetzungen hat, schon recht umfangreich. Vor allem aber ist man sich dieser Tatsache aber durchaus bewusst und versucht dieses mit viel Energie zu beheben. Noch viel wichtiger ist aber, das man das Kernthema nicht aus den Augen verliert. 

*"Mehr Demokratie!"
*
DAS ist doch eigentlich mehr als genug an Aufgabe, oder nicht? Sollte Demokratie nämlich nicht von sich aus jedwedes Problem lösen können? Ist diese Aufgabe nicht sogar ein Ideal, welches man versucht wieder in die Realität zu holen, woran die "etablierten" Parteien seit zich Jahrzehnten Schindluder und Demontage betreiben? Ist das nicht eigentlich schon mehr Programm und Aufgabe, als eine einzelne Partei überhaupt bewältigen kann? 

Man erinnere sich doch mal an die ganzen Gesetze und Verordnungen, die vom BGH oder BVG einkassiert wurden. Ist da nicht mehr als Genug im Argen? Und sollte man die Parteien nicht dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen? Das hat ja teils schon GG veindliche Tendenzen, wenn man sich ansieht, ws da abgeht im Bundestag, oder auch vielen anderen Parlamenten/Landtagen/usw. 




FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Und da genau steckt das Problem. Ich wüsste gerne vorher was es werden soll, bevor ich eine Parte für 4 bzw. 5 Jahre wähle. "Freies Internet für alle" ist mir als Wähler zu wenig Wahlprogramm. Aber der Jugend scheints zu reichen. Das Problem liegt doch bei den etablierten Parteien, die einfach die Zeichen der Zeit nich erkennen. Grün ist abgesagt, da mittlerweile alle Parteien einen auf grün machen. Da müssen sich die Grünen mittlerweile auch nach neuen Themen umschauen. SPD ist abgeschwächelt, da die Linke einfach "linker" ist. Die CDU schwimmt auf der guten Konjunkturwelle und Merkel ist die Erlöserin Europas. FDP.....
> 
> So, wenn morgen Wahlen wären, was würde ich wählen?
> 
> Zum Glück ist die Wahl geheim


 
Siehe oben. Man muss halt mal etwas weiter schauen, dann sieht man, welch Mammutprojekt da eigentlich von den Piraten angegangen wird. Das ist ein Projekt ähnlich dem, dass die Grünen angetrieben hat, und selbiges hat unsere Gesellschaft GRUNDLEGEND! umgekrempelt. So wird auch die Piratenpartei von einem fundamentalen Wandel der Gesellschaft getragen, und trägt auch wiederum selbst diesen fundamentalen Wandel mit. Man sollte wirklich das Potanzial und wie weitreichenden Konsequenzen hieraus wirklich nicht unterschätzen. 



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie schwarz gewählt, werde ich auch wohl nicht, mir ist auch bis heute nicht klar, wies zu schwarz gelb eigentlich kam,wenn man so die Leute fragt hat die keiner Gewählt, oder ich kenn nur die andern ???
> 
> Okay 3 Cdu wähler kenne ich, hmm ih wohn aber auch in Bayern
> 
> ...


 Wenn dann bitte wieder auf 21 Jahren hoch, so wie es früher auch war.

Fragt sich nur, wo da der Sinn ist. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein 16 jähriger kann genau so gut oder schlecht wählen wie jedweder andere in Deutschland. Natürlich ist ein 16 jähriger leichter beeinflussbar als ein 18 oder 21 jähriger, aber auch so manch 40 jähriger ist beeinflussbar ohne Ende. Das liegt weniger an dem Alter, sondern mehr an der Persönlichkeit, und dem wie kritisch man ist, und wie man eben gelernt hat mit Informationen um zu gehen. Die Schule hat eh einen Bildungsauftrag, und sollte eh den jungen Menschen auf ein Leben als Erwachsener gut vorbereiten. Genau das wird aber nicht getan heutzutage. Die Lehre hat große Mängel, gerade im Umgang mit Medien und Politik. Hier muss also eh viel getan werden. Da kann die Wahlberechtigung ab 16 sogar noch förderlich sien, da die jungen Menschen dann eben schon früher mit der Wahl in Kontakt kommen, und eben das was Sie vermittelt bekommen auch real umsetzen können. Das steigert das Interesse an der Sache, und auch die Diskussion, was beides gut ist, denn wie wir alle wissen, wenn man an etwas Interessiert ist, dann lernt es sich gleich viel einfacher.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist dies natürlich auch zu einem gewissen Grad ein Ausgleich zur demographischen Entwicklung, was man durchaus als wünschenswert betrachten kann.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. April 2012)

Das Problem bei der CDU/CSU ist, das diese extrem viele Stammwähler haben...


----------



## Amigo (5. April 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> jaja redet ihr mal ruhig weiter.
> Fakt ist aber das wieder viele *nicht* oder eben doch die CDU/CSU wählen gehen.


 Jaja, rede du ruhig weiter.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Piraten immer mehr Wähler bekommen... 

Leider meckert die Hälfte der Bürger, aber wählt trotzdem wieder die selben Lügner...


----------



## MG42 (5. April 2012)

chinaquads schrieb:
			
		

> - Ausstieg Kernenergie: Klar kann man die AKWs direkt schliessen, aber wer von euch ist bereit das doppelte für den Strom zu zahlen?



Keine Ahnung unterstelle ich dir, warum wohl ist der Strom so teuer?
Weil man mit den alten Kraftwerken sowie den Kohledreckschleudern eben am besten Geld verdienen kann, und deshalb wird der Ausbau der "erneuerbaren" eben herausgezögert, abgesehen mal davon, dass hier die auf den Dächern installierten und subventionierten Solaranlagen eben ineffektiv sind.
Doch die "saubere Energie" ist kein (nicht nur ein) regionales/nationales sondern internationales bzw. europäisches Problem. Doch die technischen Fragen, Pläne sowie Machbarkeit und genug Geld für Investitionen sind da, nur DAS Problem ist die Gier der Aktionäre und die Naivität der Verantwortlichen, nicht zuletzt der (europäischen) Bürger die keine Ahnung haben und es den Mächtigen und ihren Machenschaften deshalb so einfach machen.
Nur mal so, was wäre nötig für sauberen Strom?


Ein effektives und europaweit gut ausgebautes Stromnetz, um über weitere Strecken in den hintersten Ecken ALLE Steckdosen zu speisen.(Parallelen dazu gibt es, richtig!!! DSL contra hochwertigen Glasfaserausbau)

Die Anlagen an den richtigen Standorten, z.B. massenweise Windkraftanlagen an den stark-böigen Küstenregionen (die Anlagen im Breisgau sind doch ein süßer Witz ), riesige hocheffektive und gut gewartete Solaranlagen in der sonnenreichen Sahelzone (z.B. Tunesien), usw usf, Techniken gibt es genug...

Aber solange alle (europäischen) Länder im Alleingang ihre Energieversorgung stümperhaft umsetzen, die EU sich nur mit Nichtigkeiten beschäftigt und irgendwelche Sch... baut, wird da wohl nichts draus.

Man muss nicht in allem einen Doktortitel haben, um die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen, wohl aber einen haben um genügend Geld mit falschen und einseitigen Beratungen zu verdienen .

Lieber viel Kohle durch Kohle-, Uran-, Erdöl- Abbau und -Technik verdienen, den Preis den man dafür zahlt ist man sich bewusst nur müssen die Armen die Verantwortung übernehmen, die die daran verdienen haben doch Spaß dabei ihre Niederträchtigkeit auszuleben, die schwuchteligen Volksvertreter treffen keine langfristig weisen Entscheidungen zum Wohl aller, die Politik selber ist das Übel, nur in einer schwach gel(i)ebten Demokratie siegt halt immer der Lobbyismus.

Ich glaube die Piraten sind noch nicht an dem Punkt wo die politischen Ränkelspielchen die eigene Überzeugung und Werte verkauft haben, wie es schon bei den Rotzgrünen der Fall ist.
Es wird zuviel gelabert und sich mit unwichtigen Details auseinandergesetzt (Gauks Beziehungsstatus, Grass's Was gesagt werden muss, etc...) , dann eine Entscheidung getroffen und juristisch flexibel für die Elite unverständlich aber elegant ausformuliert um die Komplexität aller Probleme und deren Überschnedungen zu ignorieren.

Die Piraten sind jung und noch politisch unverdorben, wenn auch die Auseinandersetzung (Maybrit Illner) zwischen Beck der da haarklein erklärt (redlich bemüht sich nicht zu verplappern ) und der jungen Piraten-Brillenschlange eher ein Gespräch  zwischen pubertierenden Rowdy und altmodischen kurz vor der Pensionierung stehenden Sozialpädagogen zu sein scheint.
Die Piraten stehen noch am Anfang, und machen hoffentlich nicht denselben Fehler wie die grüne Rotzpartei.


----------



## Swiffer25 (5. April 2012)

Ich bin nicht politikbewandert, einfach(er) Bürger:
Das erste mal ging ich meine Stimme mit 18 abgeben, aus neugier.

Das zweite mal wird für die Piraten sein, 14 Jahre später.

Sie wecken Emotionen, Neugier und Interesse bei mir.

Und "Staub" mochte ich sowieso noch nie.. was soll schon schlimmes passieren?
Vielleicht auch endlich eine Partei haben die dem, eventuell, nächsten Kriegstreiber im Westen "nein" sagen wird 

Und passenderweise wo ich jetzt in der Nähe von Winterthur/Schweiz lebe, denke ich darüber nach mich dort mal bei den Piraten umzusehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der CDU/CSU ist, das diese extrem viele Stammwähler haben...


 
Das sind aber alles Rentner. Die sterben irgendwann aus und dann gibt es nur noch Wechselwähler.
Die Politik wird sich dem anpassen müssen.


----------



## MG42 (5. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles Rentner. Die sterben irgendwann aus und dann gibt es nur noch Wechselwähler.
> Die Politik wird sich dem anpassen müssen.


 
Diese Stammwähler sind eher Bequemlichkeitswähler die mit dem Mehrparteiensystem überfordertsind, denen lieber alles egal ist als Verantwortung zu übernehmen was heißt sich über etwas fundiert zu informieren, die eigenen emotionalen Vorbehalte betreffend Rasse, Hautfarbe, Haarfarbe, Kleidung ANSTAND  beiseite zu schieben daraufhin eine éigene Meinung zu bilden sich von nichts davon abbringen zu lassen und bis zum letzten dafür zu kämpfen. HAIH .


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ganz anderes:
> Kennzeichnungspflicht mit Namensschild gibts für Polizisten, aber bei gefährlichen Einsätzen wie Demonstrationen natürlich nicht.



Gott sei Dank. Vollkommen richtig! Bevor dann noch nachts die Mülltonne vor dem Haus brennt, oder gar Schlimmeres. Es ist wichtig, und leider auch notwendig, durch solche Maßnahmen unsere Beamten im Einsatz zu schützen!


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2012)

2013 darf ich wählen... und die Piraten werden meine Stimme kriegen. Zumindest wenn sie sich bis dahin nicht selbst verraten. Nicht weil ihr Walhprogramm überragend gut wäre oder diese Leute super sympathisch sind. Sondern weil sie mal ein paar Sachen wirklich ändern wollen. Und weil sie sagen wenn sie keine Ahnung haben. Das ist mir wesentlich lieber als ein CSU-"Mensch" der peinlich darauf bedacht ist so zu tun als hätte er Ahnung.

Was sie mir auch sympathisch macht ist die Sache mit dem Bürgerentscheid. Das ist etwas was mich schon lange ärgert. Es kann nicht so viele Parteien geben das da für jeden was dabei ist das genau passt. Wieso also sollte etwas passieren wo 90% der Bevölkerung dagegen sind das aber für die Politiker toll ist? Siehe Vorratsdatenspeicherung/Bundestrojaner. Das entsprang den verbohrten Ideen irgendwelcher Scheintoten die mit dem Begriff "Neue Medien" noch Radio/Fernsehen in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. April 2012)

Am 6 Mai werde Ich die Piraten wählen.
Seit Ich wählen durfte habe ich immer die FDP gewählt.
 Aber als die FDP den Koalitionsvertrag mit der CDU unterschrieben hatte, war mir klar das  sich auch die FDP billig verkauft hatten.  


 Die Piraten haben einige Mängel am fachlichen wissen bei gewissen gebieten.
 Aber Sie geben es wenigstens offen zu, was man von den anderen Parteien nicht behaupten kann.
 Und Wissenslücken kann man ja auch schließen.


 Aber beim Thema Urheberrecht hat der bayerische Innenminister Joachim  Herrmann recht.
 Und was Ich auch sehr kritisch finde das die Piraten vollkommen gegen eine Datenspeicherung sind.
 Die Menschheit braucht das,leider.( Wegen Rassismus, Pädophile usw. )


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Aber beim Thema Urheberrecht hat der bayerische Innenminister Joachim  Herrmann recht.
> Und was Ich auch sehr kritisch finde das die Piraten vollkommen gegen eine Datenspeicherung sind.
> Die Menschheit braucht das,leider.( Wegen Rassismus, Pädophile usw. )


 
Das Urheberrecht muss einfach ueberarbeitet werden.
Die ganze Welt hat sich drastisch und rasend schnell veraendert, nur Gesetze sind total veraltet.
Was ist denn daran schlecht, wenn die wirklichen Urheber direkt Geld verdienen, ohne das eine ganze Industrie dazwischensitzt und Preise in die Hoehe treibt? Ausser das da Geld auf Kosten der Nutzer gemacht wird. Ausser Verwaltung machen die doch nichts.

Ich glaube kaum, das ein vernuenftig denkender Mensch, was gegen hat, das Leute, die etwas erfinden oder Kunst/Musik/Filme/etc. schaffen, es nicht fuer umsonst machen sollen. Das Schwachsinn. Jeder soll vernuenftig fuer gute Arbeit entlohnt werden.
Aber in unserer heutigen Zeit, mit unseren Moeglichkeiten, ist das leider nicht so. Warum hat die GEMA ueberall ihre Finger drinnen?
Kommt denn das Geld wirklich bei den Urhebern an?


Die Datenspeicherung ist ein ganz sensibles Thema. Man muss sich selbst fragen was man will. Freiheit oder Sicherheit.
Absolute Sicherheit funktioniert leider nur mit einem Uerbermaß an Kontrolle. Diese Kontrolle schraenkt aber Freikheit enorm ein.
Und wenn mal wer die Kontrolle hat, der neigt leicht dazu diese zu missbrauchen. 
DAS ist die große Angst bei diesem Thema. 
Das eine Datenspeicherung in gewissen Bereichen sinnvoll oder wuenschenswert ist, steht ausser Frage. Nur zu welchem Preis?
Und die Geschichte hat uns oft genug gelehrt, das Macht missbraucht wird. Zum Vorteil weniger.

Bring bitte nicht Paedophilie ins Spiel: wenn die da oben wirklich was machen wollen wuerden, wuerden die es machen.
Punkt.
Jeder popelige Server, wo eine Hintergehung des Urheberrechts vermutet wird, wird einfach vom Netz genommen, aber bei den ganzen Pedosachen, wo wirklich Unschuldige zu Schaden kommen, wo ganze Leben vernichtet werden, ist man machtlos?
Das kann mir keiner erzaehlen. Selbst wenn die Server in Schweizer Keller von Großbanken stehen, muss es da einen Weg geben. Immerhin werden ganze Kriege angezettelt, unter Vorwaenden die unwahr sind.


----------



## strelock (6. April 2012)

Hey ho, tut mir leid wenn ich nicht alle 6 Seiten durchgelesen habe. Im Prinzip finde ich es gut das es mal eine Partei gibt, welche die anderen Parteien zum Nachdenken bringt. Aber ob ich die Piraten wählen werde weiß ich heut auch noch nicht, ich warte einfach ab wie sie sich weiter entwickeln. Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich auch nicht wirklich was ich sonst wählen soll... zuletzt habe ich FDP gewählt, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte das SPD und CDU was ändern konnten. Aber wie man sieht, ist die FDP dermaßen innerlich geschwächt, dass auch sowas sinnlos wäre... :/ Daher habe ich große Hoffnung das die Piraten, nur durch Ihre Anwesenheit die Politik zum Nachdenken zwingen. Fakt ist, die etablierten Parteien haben kein Vertrauen mehr in der Bevölkerung (mich eingeschlossen), daher muss irgendwas passieren. Nicht wählen gehen find ich genauso Käse, daher werde ich im Zweifelsfall die Tierschutzpartei wählen oder Bibeltreue Christen oder was weiß der Kukuck... naja genug gezetert, anbei noch etwas lustiges zu dem Thema von "Der Partei", wers noch nicht kennt schaut es euch einfach mal an, ist eine Spaßpartei, welche aber auf die aktuellen Probleme  in der Politik hinweist... Wems gefällt, einfach Martin Sonneborn bei Youtube eingeben, gibs mehr von 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTybcFmGfzs
.
[YT]Martin Sonneborn - DIE PARTEI Arbeit Rechtsstaat Tierschutz ... - YouTube[/YT]


----------



## Seppinator (6. April 2012)

Die CSU (Mit Laptop und Lederhosen) die eigentlich für Tradition und Innovation stehen will, sorgt dafür das modernste Technik zur Totgeburt wird und bremst mit ihren in kleinster weise durchdachten Äußerungen den Fortschritt sogar aus. Diese alten Herren, gegen die sogar Herr Steuber wie ein junger Wilder wirkt  sind schon mehr tot als lebendig.
  Da wird gegen die Piraten gepoltert ohne überhaupt zu wissen worum es geht. 
  (Ein Alter Hund lernt keine neuen Tricks)

  Aufzeichnungen von Multimedialen Inhalten hat es immer gegeben sobald die Technik dafür vorhanden war. Tonbänder, Kassetten, Minidisk und MP3 Player für Musik - Videorecorder, DVD Brenner, Festplatten Recorder, u.s.w.  Viele der Produkte von z.b Sony. Das sind genau die, die nun sagen ich darf zwar ihre Geräte kaufen aber drauf abspielen darf ich nichts.  Kopfschüttel.

  Sogar mein 71 jähriger Vater hat seine Musiksammlung inzwischen auf Festplatte Archiviert. 
  Natürlich unter Umgehung des Kopierschutzes. (Ist auch nicht anders möglich, den die meisten CDs haben einen) Ich hab ihm gesagt dass dies Illegal ist. Kann er nicht verstehen, und er weigert sich sogar die Daten wieder zu löschen. Ganz im Gegenteil, der hat sogar noch ein Backup gemacht - böser Mann - böser Mann!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2012)

Is zwar schon bisschen älter, aber hab den Link über die Piraten grad zufällig gefunden. Die Meinungsseite der Welt "schimpft" über die Piraten 

Ich find den Text irgendwie amüsant, v.a. der Vergleich mit den Grünen damals^^


----------



## poiu (6. April 2012)

Der Text ist fast schon peinlich, wenn man natürlich will kann man die Piraten auch so hinstellen, oh keine Frage die Piraten haben viele Fehler und wir werden sehen ob sie überhaupt die nächsten vier Jahre überleben werden. 



aber der Text ist eher " Finger in die Ohren steck und NANANANANA" 




Spoiler






> Selten ist die Verachtung für unser Parteiensystem mit einem derart unschuldig-modernen Antlitz







> Mehr noch, wer widerspricht und älter als 35 Jahre ist (oder nicht twittert), erscheint als


Vorurteile 




> Der Protest wird nicht von Inhalten getragen,


nein ACTA, Überwachungsstaat &Co sind keine Inhalte




> , aber sie hielten die feingliedrigen Mechanismen der Parteiendemokratie nie für ein mit simpelsten Begriffen auszuhebelnden Apparat.


Damals gab es erstens noch Unterschiede zwischen denn Parteien und zweites hört sich das so an als wollten die eine Diktatur errichten




so ich spare mir ma weitere Kommentare und verweise mal auf 


Ulf Poschardt


 der Autor ist FDP fan und scheint da wohl sei nfrust abzuarbeiten das die FDP kein Schwein mehr will  außerdem




> Er arbeitete als Chefredakteur des Magazins der Süddeutschen Zeitung von 1996 bis 2000. Im Skandal um Tom Kummer kam heraus, dass Poschardt gefälschte Interviews und Stories publiziert hatte.


 Super wie hat der seinen Job bei der Welt bekommen, der ist doch mit der Vergangenheit untragbar als Journalist


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Super wie hat der seinen Job bei der Welt bekommen, der ist doch mit der Vergangenheit untragbar als Journalist


 
Das kann nur Vetternwirtschaft sein. Ein FDP Investor -- mit Schweizer Konto --  hat dafür gesorgt dass er dort unterkommt.

Das Steuerabkommen mit der Schweiz ist doch jetzt fertig.
Angeblich fahren sehr viele FDP Wähler mit leeren Koffern über die Osterfeiertage in die Schweiz.


----------



## poiu (6. April 2012)

Das mit dem Koffern war doch noch in denn Analogen Schäuble Zeiten, heute geht das doch alles Digital 



aber beim Wiki Lesen dachte ich nur " Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

Die Kleinen hängt man und die Großen läßt man laufen, ist doch das altbekannte Spiel was man mitunter auch mit Megaabfindungen wegloben kann. Generell sollte wie überall im Arbeitsleben auch für diese Minderheit mit beschränkter Haftung eine gewisse Probezeit gelten. Auch wer Mist baut sollte umgehend gegen ohne über Los vorzurücken und Steuergelder zu kassieren ( manchen würde Hartz IV gut stehen damit der Realitätsverlust abklingt ).


----------



## -Cryptic- (6. April 2012)

Ach Kinners... man muss auch mal realistisch bleiben. Durch plumpes CSU-Bashing wird die Piratenpartei auch nicht reifer. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Bundesvorsitzende der Piratenpartei davor auch bei der CDU war. Und da sich die Piraten aktuell selbst zerfleischen (Nerz vs. Baum) sollte man lieber nicht mit Steinen werfen solange man seine eigenen Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommt. 
Und das wissen die Piraten (zumindest der Vorstand) auch selbst.

CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP und Grüne sind mir immer noch lieber als die beiden extremistischen Parteien Linke/NPD. 
Die Piraten müssen erstmal klare Argumente und einheitliche Meinungen innerhalb der Partei bilden, ehe sie große Parteien bei Themen angreifen können von denen sie selbst keine Ahnung haben. 
Das Kernproblem ist, dass die Parteimitglieder selbst noch gar nicht wissen wo ihre Partei überhaupt steht und wie man sie einordnen soll. Die einen schreien "eher links", die anderen "eher rechts", wieder andere "mittig". Genauso bunt sind auch die Abgeordneten selbst: Viele aus CDU/CSU, viele aus SPD/Grüne, ein paar von ganz woanders. 

Man sollte also lieber lernen professionell mit unüberlegten Äusserungen einzelner Parteimitglieder umzugehen, schließlich denken sowohl CDU/CSU als auch SPD eher neutral über die Piraten. In nem Interview mit der Kanzlerin vor ein paar Wochen sagte sie ja sogar, dass man sich eine Koalition mit den Piraten durchaus vorstellen könnte sofern die Partei ein festes Profil bekommt.
Es wird also nie so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2012)

Es geht weiter mit Promineten:"Mein Kopf gehört mir": 100 Prominente gegen die Piratenpartei - Golem.de.
Vorallem" Hans-Hermann Tiedje, Ex-Bild-Zeitungs-Chefredakteur und Medienmanager, macht die massivsten Aussagen: "Wer im Internet klaut, der stiehlt! So einfach ist das. Die Piraten könnten ihr bisher ziemlich nutzloses Dasein sinnvoll entwickeln, wenn sie ihren Anhängern einen belastbaren Eigentumsbegriff vermitteln würden. Andernfalls werden sie sehr schnell einen neuen Namen bekommen: Partei der Diebe.""
Versteht nicht das nicht gekllaut wird, sondern das die Datei einfach ein 2 mal da ist wie bei Aufnahmen aus dem Radio.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2012)

ja komm, vom ehemaligen chefzeitungsredakteur der bild muss man auch nicht alles ernst nehmen  der ist entweder genial, weil er mit ******* geld macht oder wirklich psychisch etwas neben der spur


----------



## rabe08 (6. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Ach Kinners... man muss auch mal realistisch bleiben. Durch plumpes CSU-Bashing wird die Piratenpartei auch nicht reifer. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Bundesvorsitzende der Piratenpartei davor auch bei der CDU war. Und da sich die Piraten aktuell selbst zerfleischen (Nerz vs. Baum) sollte man lieber nicht mit Steinen werfen solange man seine eigenen Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommt.
> Und das wissen die Piraten (zumindest der Vorstand) auch selbst.
> 
> CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP und Grüne sind mir immer noch lieber als die beiden extremistischen Parteien Linke/NPD.
> ...


 
Eine Auseinandersetzung in einer demokratischen Partei ist kein Problem sondern normal. Es ist doch nunmal so, wenn 5 Leute zusammenstehen, hast Du 6 Meinungen. In Parteien ist das nicht anders, die Piraten machen es nur transparent. 

Das mit der einheitlichen Meinung ist so eine Sache, wenn Du das weiterspinnst kommst Du dahin, dass wir auch nur eine "Einheitspartei" brauchen. Demokratie ist Pluralismus. Und wenn es manchmal in eine Kakophonie ausartet, ist das auch ein Merkmal der Demokratie.

Und genau deswegen werde die Piraten (zum Glück) auf längere Sicht nicht Koalitionsfähig sein. Ein Koalition funktioniert nicht, wenn jeder zu seiner Meinung steht. Genau diese stromlinienförmige Politik ("alternativlos") ist heute die Ursache für Politikverdrossenheit. Es fühlt sich niemand mehr durch Parteien repräsentiert, weil jeder Standpunkt bis zur Bedeutungslosigkeit abgeschliffen wird. So gesehen sind die Piraten durch ihre Diskurse gerade im Alleingang dabei, die parlamentarische Demokratie zu retten.


----------



## -Cryptic- (6. April 2012)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Eine Auseinandersetzung in einer demokratischen Partei ist kein Problem sondern normal. Es ist doch nunmal so, wenn 5 Leute zusammenstehen, hast Du 6 Meinungen. In Parteien ist das nicht anders, die Piraten machen es nur transparent.
> 
> Das mit der einheitlichen Meinung ist so eine Sache, wenn Du das weiterspinnst kommst Du dahin, dass wir auch nur eine "Einheitspartei" brauchen. Demokratie ist Pluralismus. Und wenn es manchmal in eine Kakophonie ausartet, ist das auch ein Merkmal der Demokratie.
> 
> Und genau deswegen werde die Piraten (zum Glück) auf längere Sicht nicht Koalitionsfähig sein. Ein Koalition funktioniert nicht, wenn jeder zu seiner Meinung steht. Genau diese stromlinienförmige Politik ("alternativlos") ist heute die Ursache für Politikverdrossenheit. Es fühlt sich niemand mehr durch Parteien repräsentiert, weil jeder Standpunkt bis zur Bedeutungslosigkeit abgeschliffen wird. So gesehen sind die Piraten durch ihre Diskurse gerade im Alleingang dabei, die parlamentarische Demokratie zu retten.


 

Prinzipiell korrekt, allerdings vergisst du bei deiner Theorie einen entscheidenden Faktor: 
Wenn eine Partei über längere Zeit keinen gemeinsamen Kurs findet wird sie früher oder später daran zerbrechen. 

Alles andere ist normal, schliesslich gibt es keine Partei bei der sich Abgeordnete nicht mal öffentlich zoffen. 
Im Falle der Piraten ist es allerdings besonders pikant, da es dort nicht irgenwelche Abgeordneten sind die sich öffentlich "bekriegen", sondern ranghohe Vorsitzende. 
Auch Marina Weisbrand sagte vor ihrer "Ruhepause aus der Politik", dass die Piraten leider nach wie vor keinen gemeinsamen Kurs hätten und man so nicht im tatsächlichen Politikalltag mitreden könne. 
Ein weiteres Zitat von ihr: "Wir haben das Geld einer 0,2-Prozent-Partei, Programm und Struktur  einer Zwei-Prozent-Partei – aber an uns werden Erwartungen einer  Zwölf-Prozent-Partei gestellt."
Das sind alles keine besonders guten Zeichen um im Sturm der korrupten Politik dauerhaft zu überleben. 

Ein gemeinsamer Kurs MUSS her. Das ist das Mindeste was man von (jeder) einer Partei erwarten kann und muss. 
Von den teilweise 12-13% die die Piraten wählen würden, sind mit Sicherheit mindestens die Hälfte Erstwähler die die Piraten einfach nur wählen weil sie anders und cool wirken. 
Der Rest wird sich jedoch zurecht irgendwann fragen was die politischen und inhaltlichen Ziele der Partei sind. Sonst werden die Zahlen ganz schnell rapide in den Keller sinken. 
Wobei das für den Anfang vielleicht sogar das Beste für die Partei wäre um sich in aller Ruhe neu aufstellen und positionieren zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

So so die Piraten betitelt man als Diebe, was machen die anderen denn? Vorteilsnahme im Amt usw sind bestimmt auch keine olymischen Disziplinen.  Mich wundert nur das die sich alle an die Kleinigkeit aufhängen. Mein Ex Chef hatte ein Buch mit interssantem Titel, " Nieten in Nadelstreifen ". Das ist oft das Gefühl was ich bei der bestehenden Regierung habe


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2012)

@ turbosnake

Ja wahnsinn. Aber was die Bild angeht, da erwarte ich wirklih nichts anderes (auch wenn es ein Ex-Chefredakteur war)... Die Schnarrenberger scheint sich ebenfalls in ihrer 1%-Partei besdroht fühlen, sonst würde sie mal auch mit Fakten und ohne Schwachsinn (die Aktion der 100 Leute) daherkommen. Aber als relativ liberale in der ex-liberalen Partei (was den liberalen Gedanken angeht) hätte ich schon mehr von ihr erwartet.

Aber es zeigt: Die Piraten bewirken was, nachdem sie so belächelt wurden^^
An den Aktionen kann man auch die Angst wittern, die man vor Stimmenverlust hat, was natürlich mit Niedermachen bekämpft werden muss statt mir ernsthafter Politik


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> An den Aktionen kann man auch die Angst wittern, die man vor Stimmenverlust hat, was natürlich mit Niedermachen bekämpft werden muss statt mir ernsthafter Politik


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.
Die etablierten Parteien haben die Hosen voll weil sie keine Ahnung haben wie sie dem entgegen treten sollen. CDU und SPD erreichen die jungen Leute nicht mehr aber in 30 Jahren brauchen sie die Stimmen denn in 30 Jahren sind alle Stammwähler der "Volksparteien" gestorben.


----------



## -Cryptic- (6. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Die etablierten Parteien haben die Hosen voll weil sie keine Ahnung haben wie sie dem entgegen treten sollen. CDU und SPD erreichen die jungen Leute nicht mehr aber in 30 Jahren brauchen sie die Stimmen denn in 30 Jahren sind alle Stammwähler der "Volksparteien" gestorben.


 
In 30 Jahren werden aber auch die meisten der heute jungen Menschen ganz andere Ansprüche und Ideale haben als heute. Das solltest du auch bedenken. 
Wenn man jung ist wählt man i.d.R. ohne Weitsicht sondern nur weil man sich für allwissend und alternativ hält. Man sieht nicht die größeren Zusammenhänge, z.B. dass unpopuläre Entscheidungen eben manchmal doch der richtige Weg sind. Das legt sich aber zum Glück mit der Zeit und man begreift welche Werte im Leben wirklich zählen. 
Da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus, geht fast jedem so. Zum Glück entwickeln wir uns alle weiter je älter wir werden.


----------



## poiu (6. April 2012)

@Cryptic da fällt mir jetzt der Hagen Rether ein am Minute 30 



Hagen Rether - Liebe (Update 2011) - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> In 30 Jahren werden aber auch die meisten der heute jungen Menschen ganz andere Ansprüche und Ideale haben als heute. Das solltest du auch bedenken.


 
Fängst du an Volksmusik zu hören und dich täglich auf die Tagesschau zu freuen wenn du mal über 50 bist?


----------



## Dirksen (7. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es geht weiter mit Promineten:"Mein Kopf gehört mir": 100 Prominente gegen die Piratenpartei - Golem.de.
> Vorallem" Hans-Hermann Tiedje, Ex-Bild-Zeitungs-Chefredakteur und Medienmanager, macht die massivsten Aussagen: "Wer im Internet klaut, der stiehlt! So einfach ist das. Die Piraten könnten ihr bisher ziemlich nutzloses Dasein sinnvoll entwickeln, wenn sie ihren Anhängern einen belastbaren Eigentumsbegriff vermitteln würden. Andernfalls werden sie sehr schnell einen neuen Namen bekommen: Partei der Diebe.""
> Versteht nicht das nicht gekllaut wird, sondern das die Datei einfach ein 2 mal da ist wie bei Aufnahmen aus dem Radio.


Sehr gut ist dazu (wie immer) das Video von SemperCensio
Mein Kopf gehört mir - YouTube


----------



## -Cryptic- (7. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fängst du an Volksmusik zu hören und dich täglich auf die Tagesschau zu freuen wenn du mal über 50 bist?


 
Na aber hallo.  *hust*


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ turbosnake
> 
> Aber es zeigt: Die Piraten bewirken was, nachdem sie so belächelt wurden^^
> An den Aktionen kann man auch die Angst wittern, die man vor Stimmenverlust hat, was natürlich mit Niedermachen bekämpft werden muss statt mir ernsthafter Politik


 
Eben!

Den etablierten, großen Parteien geht ihr Hintern auf Grundeis. 
Immerhin haben es die Piraten (mit dem Röslers Hilfe) geschafft, die FDP aus diversen Parlamenten zu kicken. Da hat man der CDU ja ihrer ******** (bzw Koalitionspartners) beraubt.

Aber die CDU ist eh eine Parteil, wo jedes Mitglied der Regierung einen verlängerten Aufenthalt auf Staatskosten verdient hätte!


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber die CDU ist eh eine Parteil, wo jedes Mitglied der Regierung einen verlängerten Aufenthalt auf Staatskosten verdient hätte!


 
Die bekommen ihren verlängerten Aufenthalt auf Staatskosten doch auch oder rechnest du ernsthaft damit dass Merkel nach der Wahl 2013 nicht mehr Kanzler ist?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber die CDU ist eh eine Parteil, wo jedes Mitglied der Regierung einen verlängerten Aufenthalt auf Staatskosten verdient hätte!



Nja, Rösler ist eigentlich ganz ok (der hatte halt beim "Tiefpunkt" die Partei übernommen), die Schnarrenberger galt bei mir als einzig vernünftige (natürlich so wie man halt mit dem Koalitionspartner sein _kann_, aber mit "Mein Kopf gehört mir" und den Lügen isse bei mir auch komplett unten durch.

Hfftl. meinst du aber nicht sowas in der Art, sondern schon das Normal-Paket...


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Rösler ist auch nicht bei der CDU.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2012)

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet... Ich hab nur Stefans oberen Teil nicht zitiert, wo er geschrieben hatte, dass die FDP mit Rösler von den Piraten versenkt wurde...
Ich frag mich nru, warum ich den mit scharfem S geschrieben habe...


----------



## HanZ4000 (7. April 2012)

Gegen Demokratie?
Die Piratenpartei steht für direkte Demokratie.

Glaub keinem, der Dir sagt, dass Du nichts verändern kannst.
Die, die das behaupten, haben nur vor der Veränderung Angst.
Es sind dieselben, die erklären, es sei gut so, wie es ist.
Und wenn Du etwas ändern willst, dann bist Du automatisch Terrorist.

(Fällt mir dazu ein, ein Textauszug von den Ärzten aus dem Song "Deine Schuld" )


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet... Ich hab nur Stefans oberen Teil nicht zitiert, wo er geschrieben hatte, dass die FDP mit Rösler von den Piraten versenkt wurde...
> Ich frag mich nru, warum ich den mit scharfem S geschrieben habe...


 
Weil die FDP an dem Punkt angekommen ist an dem sie einfach nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
Eine liberal-konservative Partei ist überflüssig geworden.
Die CPU bewegt sich nach links und gräbt der SPD die Themen ab. Die Piraten sind links-liberal. Die Grünen irgendwo dazwischen. Die SPD weiß nicht was sie will und die FDP will keiner mehr.


----------



## Joim (7. April 2012)

Es ist immer wieder lustig wie so getan wird als hätten die anderen Parteien den totalen Überblick und würden nur das richtige tun!
 Je mehr man sich bei einem Thema auskennt desto mehr fällt einem die Unwissenheit der Parteien auf.
 Und anstatt sich auf wirkliche Fakten zu berufen und auch mal auf andere Länder zu schauen wie die Auswirkungen dort sind, wird lieber irgendwas dahergeredet was dem unwissenden Wählern gefallen könnte. 


 Es ist kein Problem für eine Partei ab einem gewissen Budget sich von so vielen „Experten“ beraten zu lassen wie sie brauchen. Das Ergebnis wird dann so formuliert das der 0815 Wähler die Auswirkungen nicht versteht und sich durch Statistiken verfälschten Erfolgen erfreuen soll. 


 Ich erwarte keine Wunder von den Piraten aber gesunder Menschenverstand... Die verkalkten Weißhaarigen haben ihn jedenfalls nicht! 


 Ganz einfaches Thema und zu diesem Forum passend da der größte Teil betroffen ist und sich somit auskennt:  
 „Killerspiele“, wo man nur mal selbst gezockt haben muss um zu erkennen dass man nicht einfach zu einen grundlos mordenden Monster umprogrammiert wird. Da merkt man doch schon wie die Parteien ihr Wissen beweisen! Da können so viele Studien und Fakten das Gegenteil beweisen, die Parteien rücken von Ihrer Ideologie nicht ab. Notfalls wird eben eine Gegenstudie finanziert die dem unwissenden Rentner das Gegenteil beweist.
 Und das alles nur um vom eigentlichen Problem, wie Mobbing und Zukunftsangst gepaart mit dem Schulsystem was nicht fördert sondern aussortiert, abzulenken... Aber dann müssten ja Fehler zugegeben werden und wirklich etwas verändert werden.


 Wer glaubt den da wirklich dass bei schwierigeren Problemen, wo die meisten Bürger keine eigenen Erfahrungen/Vergleiche dazu haben, für die Allgemeinheit bestmöglich gehandelt wird und nicht nur auf Machterhalt durch Wählerverblendung gesetzt wird.


 Im Allgemeinen geht es uns zwar sehr gut, wenn man aber nur bei einem Thema mal hinter die Kulissen schaut schlackern einem die Ohren...
 Ob es nun um Weltpolitik oder politische Entscheidungen in der eigenen Stadt geht, man kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln! Gesunder Menschenverstand wird nicht angewandt.  


 Wir haben zur Zeit nur das große Glück, dass es sehr schwer ist ein Land welches überall verwendete hochwertige Güter exportiert in kurzer Zeit an die Wand zu fahren. Genauso wie man als Ölexportierendes Land auch richtig auf den Putz hauen kann und halt mal eine Insel „erschafft“! 


 Ich kann jedem Empfehlen mal 2, 3 Dokumentationen über die Realität eines Themas zu schauen und dann eine Talkrunde darüber... Wie der Politiker sich raus redet, keine Fehler zugibt und Ergebnisse beschönigt. Wenn alles nichts nützt kommt das Totschlagargument: „Wer soll das finanzieren?“ Egal ob sie selbst an anderer Stelle die Milliarden nur so verballern.


 Ich mache das selbst sehr viel und egal bei welchem Thema kann man sehen das auf lange Sicht falsch gehandelt wird. Ob es nun um Krieg, Lebensmittel, Drogen, Hartz 4, Zeitarbeit, Bildung, usw. geht. In 30 oder 50 Jahren wird man dann so tun als wären die Probleme durch die Folgen aus dem nichts entstanden. 


 Genauso wie heute z.B. über Integration gelogen wird.
 Als erstes unqualifizierte Arbeiter massenhaft anwerben, schlecht bezahlen, zusammen in ein Ghetto stecken, 10-12 Stunden Schichten arbeiten lassen, nicht in Ihre Weiterbildung investieren... Einfach ausgedrückt einen scheiß drum kümmern solange sie arbeiten.
 Und heutzutage wo man nicht mehr so viele ungelernte Arbeitskräfte braucht tut man so als wären alle ungefragt hier aufgetaucht... Man wundert sich sogar warum man nach ein paar Generationen keine gerade benötigten hochqualifizierten Arbeiter „ernten“ kann, man hat sich doch soooo gut darum gekümmert -.-
 Die Leidtragenden sind dann erst die Passanten die von jemanden der nichts mehr zu verlieren hat niederknüppelt werden und dann die normalen Ausländer die als dumm und gefährlich dargestellt werden.

Schema erkannt? Genau! Es ist das gleiche wie bei „Killerspielen“...  
 1. Problem im Grunde erst erschaffen (ausgrenzen / Schulsystem was nicht fördert sondern aussortiert)
 2. Wirkliches Problem niemals benennen (man könnte ja Schuld dran sein)
 3. Angst schüren mit Sündenbock: eine ganze Gruppe außerhalb des Wählerklientels bzw. ohne große Lobby beschuldigen (die integrieren sich nicht und sind sowieso dumm)


 Dieses Schema kann man überall erkennen und stundenlang weiterführen.
 Lebensmittel:
 1. Problem erschaffen (Gesetzesgrundlage schaffen um Lebensmittel egal wie Hauptsache Billig herzustellen)
 2. Probleme mit Krankheiten und Giften treten auf (Politik hat ja damit nichts zu tun)
 3. Verdammt die Industrie kann man nicht beschuldigen die verdienen ja Geld und haben eine Lobby, sagen wir einfach der Verbraucher wollte das so und hätte doch wissen müssen das für den Preis gepfuscht werden muss. (Wird schon keiner nachdenken und merken, dass wir den ganzen Prozess vorher so abgesegnet haben)

 Über den Rest könnt ihr euch selbst informieren, vertraut nur nicht gleich jedem nur weil er Erfahrung durch geschwollenes daherreden vortäuscht!


----------



## -Cryptic- (7. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Als erstes unqualifizierte Arbeiter massenhaft anwerben, schlecht bezahlen, zusammen in ein Ghetto stecken, 10-12 Stunden Schichten arbeiten lassen, nicht in Ihre Weiterbildung investieren... Einfach ausgedrückt einen scheiß drum kümmern solange sie arbeiten.
> Und heutzutage wo man nicht mehr so viele ungelernte Arbeitskräfte braucht tut man so als wären alle ungefragt hier aufgetaucht... Man wundert sich sogar warum man nach ein paar Generationen keine gerade benötigten hochqualifizierten Arbeiter „ernten“ kann, man hat sich doch soooo gut darum gekümmert -.-
> Die Leidtragenden sind dann erst die Passanten die von jemanden der nichts mehr zu verlieren hat niederknüppelt werden und dann die normalen Ausländer die als dumm und gefährlich dargestellt werden.



Sorry, aber das ist totaler Unfug. 
a.) wurden die "Gastarbeiter" auf freiwilliger Basis geholt und hatten allesamt nur ein kurzfristiges Bleiberecht mit der freiwilligen Option auf Verlängerung bekommen. Niemand hat diese Menschen gezwungen oder gar aufgefordert langfristig in D zu bleiben. Der Staat hatte schlicht und ergreifend nicht die Eier um die Rückführung konsequent durchzuführen. Und nach und nach kamen dann auch noch die kompletten Familien der Gastarbeiter hierher. 
b.) wurden diese Gastarbeiter sogar vergleichsweise gut bezahlt im Gegensatz zu deutschen Hilfsarbeitern etc.
c.) kann JEDER in D eine höhere Bildung erlangen - kostenlos. Das ist seit den 90er Jahren so, daher zählt die Ausrede "man erntet wegen der staatlichen Fehler keine hochqualifizierten Arbeiter" nicht. Wenn einem die Familie natürlich vorlebt dass man auch ohne große Anstrengung über die Runden kommt und dabei noch den Bonus des "armen Mannes" ausspielen kann, hat das entsprechende Blüten. Dass es auch anders geht (im positiven Sinne) zeigen diverse Immigranten. Und wenn du mit denen sprichst werden die dir dasselbe sagen, wofür z.B. ein Herr Sarrazin in der Öffentlichkeit zerpflückt wurde. Komisch, oder? 

Gerade die jungen Leute tun gut daran endlich mal anzufangen selbst nachzudenken statt immer nur das vorgekaute Gewäsch zu predigen, dass uns die Politik heute rund um die Uhr serviert. 
Links sein hat längst nichts mehr mit "anders sein" zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil. Jeder der heute etwas wider dem linken Gedanken sagt gilt als Outsider und Ruhestörer. Dabei ist es enorm wichtig die Waage zu halten, da sowohl links als auch rechts ihre klaren Schattenseiten haben die man nur im gegenseitigen aufeinander zukommen neutralisieren kann. 
Ich will jedenfalls weder unter NS- noch unter Kommunismusflagge leben. Ich will Freiheit im handeln, denken und sprechen. Ohne Kritikzensur (wie heute beim Thema Israel z.B.), ohne Diskriminierung (egal ob religiös, ethnisch, politisch etc) jeglicher Art und mit Mut zu Veränderungen UND Mut Bewährtes entgegen einem Trend zu halten. 

Man sollte eins nie vergessen: 
Was gestern noch als Rebellion galt ist heute schon konservativ. Wenn man die Schraube jedoch immer weiter dreht - nur um anders zu sein und um zu rebellieren - wird man auch die guten Dinge verwerfen statt auf ihnen aufzubauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2012)

Komisch ist es ja schon, früher waren es die Grünen und jetzt die Piraten. Jeder fängt in der Politik mal an und muss lernen, mit dem goldenen Löffel ist noch keiner auf die Welt gekommen. Auch wenn die jetzt etablierten Politiker so tun als hätten die das Pulver erfunden. In meinen Augen ist der Politikapparat eh veraltet und verstaubt, da stören Neuerungen ungemein bei der Bequemlichkeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die bekommen ihren verlängerten Aufenthalt auf Staatskosten doch auch oder rechnest du ernsthaft damit dass Merkel nach der Wahl 2013 nicht mehr Kanzler ist?


 
Ich dachte eigentlich den schwedischen Aufenthalt, mit den gesicherten Fenstern...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nja, Rösler ist eigentlich ganz ok (der hatte halt beim "Tiefpunkt" die Partei übernommen), die Schnarrenberger galt bei mir als einzig vernünftige (natürlich so wie man halt mit dem Koalitionspartner sein _kann_, aber mit "Mein Kopf gehört mir" und den Lügen isse bei mir auch komplett unten durch.
> 
> Hfftl. meinst du aber nicht sowas in der Art, sondern schon das Normal-Paket...


 
Das Problem ist doch, dass keiner mehr die FDP ernst nimmt und sich verarscht/verschaukelt vorkommt.
Eigentlich braucht es ja einer liberalen Partei, nur steht die FDP dafür nicht! Das war und ist immer nur eine 'Reichen Partei' gewesen, die auf die Bedürfnisse der kleineren geschissen hat...

Und dann kommen auch noch die Piraten, bei denen einige was von einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen faselen, die auch noch für Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit stehen und gegen eine zweite DDR bzw das vierte Reich (jetzt mal nur auf die Staatsform bezogen, nicht auf das drumherum)...

Immerhin bleibt die Schnarrenberger bei ihrem Standpunkt zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung standhaft...
Das Problem hierbei sind die Intrigen der CDU, die über Brüssel jetzt (wieder) kommen...


----------



## esqe (8. April 2012)

Das die Piraten unfähig sind, steht ausser Frage.

Aber sie sind in der Lage, die eingesessesenen Ärsche mal vom Stuhl zu bewegen.

Gewählt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2012)

esqe schrieb:


> Das die Piraten unfähig sind, steht ausser Frage.
> 
> Aber sie sind in der Lage, die eingesessesenen Ärsche mal vom Stuhl zu bewegen.
> 
> Gewählt!



Ich denke das wäre der Sinn der Aktion das man irgendwelche Gesetzesvorlagen nicht einfach gelangweilt durchwinkt


----------



## esqe (8. April 2012)

Ich war in den frühen 80ern leider noch nicht wahlberechtigt; aber ich denke, mit den Grünen ist es sehr ähnlich verlaufen. 

Fakt ist: Das Internet muss fundamental in die Regierung integriert werden. Und die Piraten sind dafür die richtigen. 

So wie die Grünen damals Deutschland zum Eco-Triebwerk der restlichen Welt gemacht haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. April 2012)

als komplett unfähig würde ich die piraten nicht bezeichnen. aber ansonsten ist das genau das, was sie auch selber wollen: die großen beeinflussen dass sie sich mal mit modernen themen auseinander setzen und vor allem das thema "recht und internet" komplett neu anfangen


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Immerhin bleibt die Schnarrenberger bei ihrem Standpunkt zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung standhaft...
> Das Problem hierbei sind die Intrigen der CDU, die über Brüssel jetzt (wieder) kommen...


 
Die FDP wird aber 2013 so oder so abgesägt und wenn Merkel dann mit der SPD eine Koalition hat wird die Datenspeicherung schneller kommen als du denkst.


----------



## Joim (8. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist totaler Unfug.
> a.) wurden die "Gastarbeiter" auf freiwilliger Basis geholt und hatten allesamt nur ein kurzfristiges Bleiberecht mit der freiwilligen Option auf Verlängerung bekommen. Niemand hat diese Menschen gezwungen oder gar aufgefordert langfristig in D zu bleiben. Der Staat hatte schlicht und ergreifend nicht die Eier um die Rückführung konsequent durchzuführen. Und nach und nach kamen dann auch noch die kompletten Familien der Gastarbeiter hierher.
> b.) wurden diese Gastarbeiter sogar vergleichsweise gut bezahlt im Gegensatz zu deutschen Hilfsarbeitern etc.
> c.) kann JEDER in D eine höhere Bildung erlangen - kostenlos. Das ist seit den 90er Jahren so, daher zählt die Ausrede "man erntet wegen der staatlichen Fehler keine hochqualifizierten Arbeiter" nicht. Wenn einem die Familie natürlich vorlebt dass man auch ohne große Anstrengung über die Runden kommt und dabei noch den Bonus des "armen Mannes" ausspielen kann, hat das entsprechende Blüten. Dass es auch anders geht (im positiven Sinne) zeigen diverse Immigranten. Und wenn du mit denen sprichst werden die dir dasselbe sagen, wofür z.B. ein Herr Sarrazin in der Öffentlichkeit zerpflückt wurde. Komisch, oder?




Wollte es eigentlich weglassen wegen solchen Diskussionen, es hat aber perfekt zu den Killerspiel vorwürfen gepasst. Mit einem kleinen Täterkreis der eine ganze Gruppe schlecht dastehen lässt...
 Mir ging es auch nicht um weg oder bleiben sondern das nicht reagiert wurde.

 a) Natürlich war es auf freiwilliger Basis, habe nie behauptet dass sie als Sklaven hierher verschleppt wurden! Verlängerungen waren dadurch natürlich auch freiwillig... Verlängert wurde aus dem guten Grund weil man die Arbeitskräfte brauchte, sonst hätte man sich „frischen“ Ersatz anwerben müssen.
 Man hatte nicht die Eier sie zurückzuschicken weil man zu der Zeit noch jede Menge „ungelernte“ Arbeiter brauchte und immer noch neue anwarb.
 b) Weil sie teurer waren wie deutsche Arbeiter? Da solltest du mal deine Quellen überprüfen...
 c) Das sieht man ja wie gut das in deutschen Familien funktioniert. Da gab es doch vor kurzen erst Berichte wie schwer es ist als „Arbeiterkind“, selbst mit sehr guten Noten, eine Empfehlung fürs Gymnasium zu bekommen. Weil Lehrer meinen die Eltern können dann nicht helfen bzw. es ist kein Geld für Nachhilfe übrig?!
 Wenn dann noch die Sprache dazu kommt... Dann Prost Mahlzeit.


 Um es kurz zu machen, wenn man als Staat/Politiker merkt: oh der Plan hat sich geändert, sie bleiben hier. Oh der größte Teil hat Schwierigkeiten mehr als Hauptschule zu erreichen. Hmm viele scheitern am deutsch. Dann steckt man nicht den Kopf in den Sand und schaut Jahrzehntelang weg. Das muss doch schon 1980 spätestens 90 aufgefallen sein, nur da war es eben noch scheißegal. Man unternimmt frühzeitig etwas um gegenzusteuern! Und wartet nicht bis zur letzten Minute bis fast alle betreffenden Jobs automatisiert oder in China sind. Und sagt dann „Die hätten doch mal selbst was tun können“


 Genau das mein ich mit gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen. Und auch mal zugeben das man was falsch gemacht hat. Das ist schon eher versagen! Wenn man bedenkt was alles in der Schule gelehrt wird, was bestenfalls unter Allgemeinwissen fällt, das 90% niemals an der Arbeit nutzen. Und zu dumm mal ein paar spezielle Deutschkurse anzubieten die den Schülern eine Zukunft ermöglichen würden.


 Da muss man schon lachen das heutzutage so was laaaaangsam angegangen wird, wo es nun 100 mal wichtiger wäre alles in Englisch zu machen. Damit man in der Zukunft schnell und einfach “rekrutieren“ kann... den hochqualifizierten Arzt oder nur den Hilfsarbeiter. Oder auch selbst Europa- oder Weltweit Chancen hat. Wer will schwedisch lernen weil er dort für 3 Jahre einen Vertrag bekommen könnte, umgekehrt genauso?! Schonmal in einem polnischen Onlineshop gekauft oder lieber in UK wo man was versteht? 


 Und wir sind wieder bei den 3 Wichtigen Punkten des Schemas, die ich eigentlich vermitteln wollte.
 1.) Problem durch starres System (in diesem Fall Schulsystem sortiert aus anstatt zu fördern)
 2.) Politik redet sich gekonnt raus (Bürger glaubt es, fängt an sie zu verteidigen und wählt sie wieder)
 3.) Schuldigen suchen (Diese Faulen, Integrationsunwilligen, sollen mal was tun)


 Ich weiß nicht wo mir so was vorgeplappert werden könnte. Ich achte auch nicht darauf politisch korrekt zu sein.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass keiner mehr die FDP ernst nimmt und sich verarscht/verschaukelt vorkommt.
> Eigentlich braucht es ja einer liberalen Partei, nur steht die FDP dafür nicht! Das war und ist immer nur eine 'Reichen Partei' gewesen, die auf die Bedürfnisse der kleineren geschissen hat.
> [...]
> Immerhin bleibt die Schnarrenberger bei ihrem Standpunkt zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung standhaft...
> Das Problem hierbei sind die Intrigen der CDU, die über Brüssel jetzt (wieder) kommen...


 

Dass sich bei der selbstbeweihräuchernden Umfallerpartei jeder Wähler verarscht vorkommt, liegt aber halt daran, dass sie unbedingt mim Teufel an die Macht wollten. "Wie, wir haben da unverinbare Positionen? Ach, das werden wir auf Wunsch schon hinbiegen und durchwinken".
Nur etwas liberal agiert(e). Schnarrenberger bei der VDS... 



Joim schrieb:


> Da muss man schon lachen da heutzutage so was laaaaangsam angegangen wird, wo es nun 100 mal wichtiger wäre alles in Englisch zu machen. Damit man in der Zukunft schnell und einfach “rekrutieren“ kann... den hochqualifizierten Arzt oder nur den Hilfsarbeiter. Oder auch selbst Europa- oder Weltweit Chancen hat. Wer will schwedisch lernen weil er dort für 3 Jahre einen Vertrag bekommen könnte, umgekehrt genauso?! Schonmal in einem polnischen Onlineshop gekauft oder lieber in UK wo man was versteht?
> 
> 
> Und wir sind wieder bei den 3 Wichtigen Punkten des Schemas, die ich eigentlich vermitteln wollte.
> 1.) Problem durch starres System (in diesem Fall Schulsystem sortiert aus anstatt zu fördern)


 
Willst du unser Schulsystem auf Englisvh umstellen, oder wie? Was ein Schmarrn, als ob man kein Englisch in der Schule hätte. Gab in Bayern früher sogar mal Leistungskurse dadrin und der Arzt muss erstmal das Studium packen wo er dann zusätzlich noch Fach-Englisvh lernen kann.
Chemiker-Englisch und Wirtschaftsenglisch differieren total und der Chemiker braucht keine Fachkompetenz in Sachen VWL-Englisch.

Und was hast du gegen ein Schulsystem, welches aussortiert? Selbst in der Grundschule gibts schon Kinder, wo man merkt, dass die nicht fuer höhere Bildung taugen, andere sind dabei im Unterricht richtig gelangweilt, weil unterfordert.*
Und ein durchlässiges Schulsystem ist dabei Pflicht, wie es in Bayern auch war.
Von der Hauptschule aus kann man auch Abi machen, entweder über M-Zweig oder normale 4-stufige Realschule und dann ab zur FOS/BOS mit Fachabi und wer will hängt ein Jahr dran fuers allgemeine Abi.
Oder der, der vom Gymi runtergeht auf Real oder FOS konnte auch noch das Abi machen.

Zur Not können Eltern ihr Kind erstmal aufs Gymi schicken, wenns runtergehen muss, kann es dennoch noch alles erreichen. War jedenfals mal so.

Das einzige Problem sind dabei noch die Empfehlungen der Grundschullehrer... Gibt ja (mir bekannte) Beispiele, wo die Lehrer die Kinder nicht mochten und Hauptschule als Herausfirderung deklarierten... Gut, die studieren jetz zwar, weil die Eltern auf die Empfehlung gschissen hatten, aber gut.

Andererseits gibts Eltern, die wollen nicht einsehen, dass Gymi zu viel ist, aber solange das System durchlässig ist/wäre... Wobei in Bayern eh total an der Realität vorbei reformiert wird...

*wer viel Mist baut, weil unterfordert, deswegen schlechte Noten schreibt und abschaltet, der profitiert ja auch nicht von einer weiteren vereinheitlichung des Niveaus, sondern da muesste Foerderung ansetzen um zu erkennen, warum Kinder Mist machen usw. Leider koennen manche Antipathien von Lehrerseite aus das verhindern, aber ok...


----------



## -Cryptic- (8. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Wollte es eigentlich weglassen wegen solchen Diskussionen, es hat aber perfekt zu den Killerspiel vorwürfen gepasst. Mit einem kleinen Täterkreis der eine ganze Gruppe schlecht dastehen lässt...
> Mir ging es auch nicht um weg oder bleiben sondern das nicht reagiert wurde.



Naja, in dem Punkt sind wir uns ja dann wenigstens einig. 
Aber nur weil die Politik versagt hat kann man heute alle Integrationsunwilligen nicht als "Opfer der Gesellschaft" darstellen, das ist Blödsinn und das weisst du auch. 
Jeder - egal ob Deutscher, Türke, Araber, Russe, Italiener oder sonstwer - hat dieselben Rechte und Pflichten in diesem Land. Jeder kann etwas aus sich machen durch Ehrgeiz, Disziplin und staatliche Förderungen (BaFög, kostenlose Fortbildungen, kostenlose Sprachkurse, kostenlose schulische Nachhilfeprogramme etc etc...). 
Diese jammern, "einige hätten deutlich schlechtere Chancen als Andere" ist wahr - aber zum einen hat das NULL mit der Herkunft zu tun und zum anderen war das seit jeher schon so. Meine Familie war auch bettelarm trotz jahrzehnterlanger Arbeit. Wir sind keine Immigranten und dennoch benachteiligt. Und so geht es unzähligen deutschen Familien.
Meine Frau hingegen IST Immigrantin und ihre Familie hatte weit mehr Geld als wir. Pro Kopf bekamen sie ein "Begrüßungsgeld" in Höhe von über 10.000DM - so viel hatten wir nie als Erspartes auf dem Konto trotz der langen Arbeit. Natürlich hat jeder mit Benachteiligungen zu kämpfen. Eine Idiotie: Mein Schwiegervater ist Elektronikmeister in Kasachstan gewesen aber sein Berufsabschluss wurde hier nicht anerkannt, sodass er als Lieferfahrer anfangen musste. Aber er hat sich hochgearbeitet statt zu jammern - und das kann JEDER.
Noch dazu wurde erst vor wenigen Wochen ein Gesetz beschlossen, dass genau diese Problematik in Zukunft beheben soll. Ausländische Meisterbriefe sollen nach einem kurzen Test auch in D anerkannt werden. Problem gelöst.

Diese einseitige Sicht die du und viele andere haben ist leider ein Beleg dafür wie sehr die Gesellschaft durch die tägliche Propaganda von Politik und Medien geformt wird. Man glaubt erstmal alles Negative da es natürlich immer am bequemsten ist zu jammern und sich als "Kämpfer für die Schwachen" zu zeigen. Das Problem: Die meisten der angeblich "Schwachen" hätten es selbst in der Hand sich zu helfen. Aber warum sollten sie den Status der armen, benachteiligten Randgruppe aufgeben wenn sie dadurch zusätzlichen Schutz und Profit erwarten können?  Und diese Worte stammen nicht von mir, sondern von meiner Frau. 
Und wie hat es meine Süße nur geschafft ihr Abi zu machen und zu studieren ohne Empfehlungen von anderen Personen? 

Die drei Kernprobleme die du aufgeführt hast stimmen allerdings - nur deine Auslegung ist zu naiv.

- Problem durch starres System (Korrekt, allerdings würdest du das auch etwas differenzierter sehen wenn du mal in Südamerika, der Karibik oder Afrika gelebt hättest. Da gibt es nämlich NULL Strukturen, null Regeln oder Zeitfenster. Jeder der das miterlebt hat weiss plötzlich die starre, deutsche Bürokratie mehr zu schätzen und sie es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Wie immer: Der Mittelweg ist der Richtige)
- Politik redet sich gekonnt raus (Das war seit jeher so und wird auch immer so sein. Leider. Die Politiker sind nunmal auch nur Menschen und demnach machtgierig, geldgierig und teilweise - vielleicht sogar überwiegend - korrupt)
- Schuldigen suchen (Auch das ist das älteste Mittel um sich selbst aus der Affäre zu ziehen. Nur siehst du die falschen "Schuldigen". Wer Integrationsunwillig ist hat hier nunmal nichts verloren, sorry. Wenn ich in ein anderes Land ziehe würde es mir meine Ehre schon gebieten den Einheimischen Respekt dadurch zu zeigen, dass ich ihre Sprache erlerne und ihre Kultur respektiere. Wenn Gastfreundschaft durch ungehobeltes, unverschämtes und forderndes Verhalten eines Gastes ausgenutzt wird gibt es nur eine Konsequenz: Der Gast muss gehen und darf nie wieder kommen. Punkt. Das hat nichts mit "Schuldige suchen" zu tun sondern ist ein Fakt. Und unsere unfähigen Politiker stellen sich ja auch noch in der breiten Mehrheit vor solche Personen. Und die paar wenigen die sich trauen den Mund aufzumachen werden schnellstmöglichst mundtot gemacht --> Sarrazin, Grass und Co.)



> a) Natürlich war es auf freiwilliger Basis, habe nie behauptet dass sie als Sklaven hierher verschleppt wurden! Verlängerungen waren dadurch natürlich auch freiwillig... Verlängert wurde aus dem guten Grund weil man die Arbeitskräfte brauchte, sonst hätte man sich „frischen“ Ersatz anwerben müssen. Man hatte nicht die Eier sie zurückzuschicken weil man zu der Zeit noch jede Menge „ungelernte“ Arbeiter brauchte und immer noch neue anwarb.



Wäre man konsequent gewesen und hätte man sich an die Verträge und Vereinbarungen gehalten, hätte man auf die Rückführung bestanden und dafür Arbeiter aus anderen Ländern geholt um so einer Ghettobildung in ziviler und kultureller Art vorzubeugen. Hätte wäre wenn.... die Fehler die damals gemacht wurden kann man heute leider nicht mehr revidieren, daher könnten wir ewig darüber diskutieren ohne auch nur einen cm vorwärts zu kommen. Fakt ist: Diese Menschen haben sich freiwillig entscheiden hier bei uns in D zu leben - dauerhaft. Gleichzeitig verweigern aber viele von diesen Menschen die Integration. 
Frech formuliert: Wir sind gesetzlich verpflichtet Subkulturen zu tolerieren, während besagte Personen eben jene (noch) ungestraft ausleben können. Und da wundern sich einige noch warum die Gesellschaft immer brutaler, korrupter und zerissener wird? 
Meine Vorfahren waren Franzosen. Aber nachdem meine Familie in D war haben sie sich integriert und von da an für das Land gearbeitet und gelebt in welchem sie leben wollten. Ich habe zwar noch Sympathien für Frankreich, bin aber zu 100% deutsch. Man kann ein Land nur lieben wenn man es als seine Heimat anerkennt. Und nur wenn man ein Land liebt kann man sich voll dafür einbringen und helfen es weiter vorwärts zu bringen. 
Eine wirklich simple Rechnung die allerdings weitreichende, positive Folgen hat. 



> b) Weil sie teurer waren wie deutsche Arbeiter? Da solltest du mal deine Quellen überprüfen...



Wo habe ich das gesagt? Ich sagte sie hätten im Vergleich zu vielen deutschen Hilfsarbeitern ganz gut verdient. Vergleichsweise, d.h. nur dass etliche deutsche Hilfsarbeiter damals ebenso schlecht oder sogar noch etwas schlechter bezahlt wurden wie sie und das also kein "Immigranten-Problem" war. Das sowohl die deutschen also auch nicht-deutschen Arbeiter zu wenig verdient haben steht ausser Frage. Nur sollte man es eben auch so differenziert betrachten und nicht wieder die "ach die armen Immigranten"-Keule rausholen. Das ist der Punkt den ich meinte. Aber ich denke vom Grundgedanken sind wir uns einig.



> c) Das sieht man ja wie gut das in deutschen Familien funktioniert. Da gab es doch vor kurzen erst Berichte wie schwer es ist als „Arbeiterkind“, selbst mit sehr guten Noten, eine Empfehlung fürs Gymnasium zu bekommen. Weil Lehrer meinen die Eltern können dann nicht helfen bzw. es ist kein Geld für Nachhilfe übrig?!



Siehe oben. 
Meine Frau (Kind von Immigranten, Noten nicht sehr gut aber gut-befriedigend) ist das perfekte Gegenbeispiel deiner Theorie. 
Und ich kenne viele denen es genauso ging und geht. In dem Bereich wo meine Frau arbeitet werden Immigranten bei Bewerbungen sogar bevorzugt eingestellt. 
Wieso jammert da niemand, dass das Diskriminierung "Nicht-Immigranten" gegenüber ist? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich dir vermitteln wollte.
Glaub nicht alles was du hörst, schau hinter die Fassaden. Dies ist ein (relativ) freies Land. Wem es hier nicht passt steht es jederzeit frei zu gehen. Wer immer nur jammert statt zu ackern wird nie etwas verändern und erreichen. Jeder hat die Chance etwas aus sich zu machen - unabhängig von seiner Herkunft. Wer nur hier ist um zu jammern: Adios, die Tür steht offen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP wird aber 2013 so oder so abgesägt und wenn Merkel dann mit der SPD eine Koalition hat wird die Datenspeicherung schneller kommen als du denkst.


 
Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich der Widerstand bis dahin so stark verstärkt hat, dass es nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich ist - wie es auch aktuell bei ACTA der Fall ist, wo die Bevölkerung gegen auf die Straße geht. Es ist ja eben nicht so, dass die 'Netzgemeinschaft' nicht mehr völlig unoranisiert ist und es keinerlei Verbände geben würde, die unsere Interessen vertreten würden. Was noch fehlt, wäre eine Eskalation der ganzen Diskussion, die dem letzten klar macht, wie übel das ist, was die Regierung da gerade plant.


----------



## Ovaron (8. April 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> - dezentrale Energieversorung: Haben wir das nicht schon? Früher haben wir Strom aus Frankreich importiert. Wir können natürlich auch auf jedes Dach ne WIndkraftanlage installieren und im Inselbetrieb fahren.


 Mal eine kurze Anmerkung: Du scheinst gar nicht verstanden zu haben, wo die wirklichen Vorteile von einer dezentralen Energieversorgung liegen, oder?
Wir hatten dazu nämlich vor einiger Zeit einen Vortrag von der EWE (einem norddeutschen Energieversorger) der diese Strategie forcieren will, weil man eben massive Vorteile in der Effizienz bei dezentraler Energieversorgung hat. Während Kohlekraftwerke nämlich nur 40% Effizienz haben, kann man bei kleineren Blockheizkraftwerken eine Effizienz von 90% schaffen, indem man die entstehende Wärme zum heizen oder auch zum kühlen nutzen kann, während das bei Kohlekraftwerken oftmals nicht möglich ist.
Aber ein Blockheizkraftwerk ist ja nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, da man ja auch über Kraft-Wärme-Kopplungsanlagen oder Anlagen mit Brennstoffzellen sowohl Wärme als auch Energie erzeugen kann.
Falls jemand interesse an der ganzen Thematik hat und in der Nähe von Oldenburg wohnt, dem kann ich das Zentrum Zukunft von der EWE ans Herz legen, da dort solche Anlagen verbaut wurden, und die Mitarbeiter die Vorteile während der Führung auch erklären können.


----------



## HanZ4000 (9. April 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mädels, das ist MEINE Sicht der Dinge. Jeder sollte seine eigene Meinung haben!


 Demokratie heißt auch, das jeder reden darf ohne nachzudenken. Richtig


----------



## Joim (9. April 2012)

Wie gesagt ich wollte keine Diskussion die ins Detail geht auslösen. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele aufzeigen wie gut die etablierten Parteien auf Probleme reagieren können. Wo man am Anfang noch mit einfachen Mitteln gegensteuern kann, muss man am Ende richtig in die Tasche greifen um es einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen.




-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Und wie hat es meine Süße nur geschafft ihr Abi zu machen und zu studieren ohne Empfehlungen von anderen Personen?



Natürlich kann man da schöne Gegenbeispiele bringen, wäre auch schlimm wenn keiner sich aus eigener Kraft daraus „befreien“ könnte. Fakt ist aber nicht jeder hat diese Fähigkeiten und starken Willen. Wenn es so einfach wäre hätte es doch schon in den 90ern längst geklappt.

 Du machst so als würde ich Freifahrtscheine für „Boshaftigkeiten“ ausstellen. Fakt ist aber je chancenloser und ungerechter es für die Betroffenen erscheint, desto härter geht es dort zu. Ghetto in Afrika > Ghetto in den USA > „Ghetto“ in Deutschland > Luxusviertel in Monaco.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Und was hast du gegen ein Schulsystem, welches aussortiert? Selbst in der Grundschule gibts schon Kinder, wo man merkt, dass die nicht fuer höhere Bildung taugen, andere sind dabei im Unterricht richtig gelangweilt, weil unterfordert.*



Ich meine mit „fördern anstatt aussortieren“ nicht das alle auf das gleiche Niveau gebracht werden können/sollen. Sondern einfach ausgedrückt das man ihre Stärken fördert und sie nicht wegen ihren Schwächen aussortiert. Und natürlich auch ihre Schwächen durch Förderung ausgleicht anstatt sie zusätzlich irgendetwas Unwichtiges zu lehren was sie später nicht brauchen. Was bringt es jemanden mit allen Fächern zu überfordern, wenn er am Ende das für einen Beruf wichtige kaum versteht? Auf der anderen Seite was bringt es mit Unwichtigem jemanden zu langweilen wenn er viel lieber in seinem Interessengebiet weiter kommen will? 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Willst du unser Schulsystem auf Englisvh umstellen, oder wie? Was ein Schmarrn, als ob man kein Englisch in der Schule hätte.


 
So so Schmarrn...
 Eher das komplette öffentliche Leben auch für englisch Sprechende zu ermöglichen und die Gesellschaft nicht auf die Haltung deutsch, deutsch, deutsch trimmen.
 Schon mal dran gedacht das wenig Kinder sich nicht nur auf die Renten auswirken, sondern auch einen Arbeitskräftemangel auslöst? Man kann vielleicht „Benachteiligte“ anlocken und fordern das sie deutsch lernen. Die „Guten“ werden aber auch gerne von den USA oder UK aufgenommen. Wo sie gleich anfangen können ohne noch eine Sprache zu lernen. Dort haben viele von ihnen eh schon studiert...  

 Das ist  heute noch kein richtiges Problem. Ich sehe die Politiker aber schon heulen wenn kaum Ärzte unsere Alten versorgen, die ersten Unternehmen wegen Mangel an Fachleuten abwandern, Wohnungen leer stehen.
 Wenn das soweit ist kann man wieder richtig in die Tasche greifen weil es dann fast allen Industrieländern mit zu wenig Kindern und ihrer tollen Sprache so geht. Wer bietet mehr für den Spezialisten?! Und die Einheimischen sitzen dann beim Arzt und verstehen nur die Hälfte...


----------



## -Cryptic- (9. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Eher das komplette öffentliche Leben auch für englisch Sprechende zu ermöglichen und die Gesellschaft nicht auf die Haltung deutsch, deutsch, deutsch trimmen.




Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Unsere Heimat soll einfach noch ein Stück mehr verkauft werden und sich selbst abschaffen nur um noch mehr Immigranten ins Land zu holen? Super Plan.
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen einfach das eigene Volk so stark zu unterstützen und zu fördern (bessere Kinderversorgung, mehr Betreuungseinrichtungen, mehr Geld in Bildung investieren), damit man gar nicht erst denselben Fehler von damals wiederholen muss? Und wenn das eigene Volk schrumpft - na und? Dann schrumpft zwar auch die Wirtschaft, aber eben auch die Bedürfnisse.
Ich bitte dich. Deutschland ist doch ohnehin schon verwässert genug. Alles wird mehr und mehr amerikanisiert, das gesamte öffentliche Leben wird mehr und mehr ein heuchlerischer Einheitsbrei ohne Profil und das Land selbst definiert sich nur noch über Marketing und Kapital. Man kann doch heute schon kaum durch unsere Städte laufen ohne von englischen Begriffen überschwemmt zu werden.
Dein Vorschlag würde das sogar noch weiter beschleunigen und vorantreiben. Dabei bräuchte D und jedes andere europäische Land nur eins: Endlich wieder ein klares und ehrliches Profil und ein gesundes nationales Denken. 
Man hört von vielen immer plumpe Parolen a la "Gegen Kapitalismus, für die Armen". Dabei unterstützen eben jene das kapitalistische System durch so tolle Vorschläge wie der von dir: Globalisieren wir die Länder einfach immer weiter damit wir irgendwann nur noch einen schönen Einheitsbrei haben. Schonmal überlegt wer der einzige Profiteur davon wäre? Richtig, die Wirtschaft und Hochfinanz. Also die, gegen die angeblich gekämpft werden soll. 
Wer wirklich gegen Kapitalismus und soziale Ungerechtigkeit kämpfen will müsste halt auch gegen Globalisierung kämpfen. Aber das wollen die meisten ja nicht, weil das bereits auf den Fahnen der Rechten steht. 
Und so schliesst sich der Kreis. Wer nur auf links setzt landet irgendwann ganz rechts. Und wer nur auf rechts setzt landet irgendwann weit links. Kurios aber wahr. Deswegen sagte ich ja weiter oben bereits man muss endlich die Augen aufmachen und die Fassaden hinterfragen. Für soziale Gerechtigkeit kann nur die Regierung eines begrenzten Gebiets/Landes sorgen. Wer also schreit "schafft die Grenzen und Nationaitäten ab" spielt dadurch dem Kapitalismus in die Karten, dessen größtes Ziel die totale Globalisierung und Vermischung der Nationen ist. Und das nicht ohne Grund. 
Wie du siehst könnte man das jetzt ewig weiterführen, da man auf die Art von einem Punkt zum nächsten kommt. Aber am Ende steht immer die Hochfinanz die sich bereits die Finger leckt und sich vor lachen über jene krümmt, die vorgeben gegen sie zu kämpfen aber in Wirklichkeit in deren Karten spielen. 
Ein satirisches Trauerspiel bei genauer Beobachtung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Ich meine mit „fördern anstatt aussortieren“ nicht das alle auf das gleiche Niveau gebracht werden können/sollen. Sondern einfach ausgedrückt das man ihre Stärken fördert und sie nicht wegen ihren Schwächen aussortiert. Und natürlich auch ihre Schwächen durch Förderung ausgleicht anstatt sie zusätzlich irgendetwas Unwichtiges zu lehren was sie später nicht brauchen. Was bringt es jemanden mit allen Fächern zu überfordern, wenn er am Ende das für einen Beruf wichtige kaum versteht? Auf der anderen Seite was bringt es mit Unwichtigem jemanden zu langweilen wenn er viel lieber in seinem Interessengebiet weiter kommen will?


 
Du kannst nicht unendlich fördern, es hat eigentlich schon seinen guten Grund, warum es verschiedene Schularten gibt, nämlich um unterschiedlich starken Schülern auch leistungsmäßig halbwegs gerecht zu werden. Das Gymnasium soll den Schülern auch Fächer nahe bringen, die später nichts nützen, weil es eben um die allgemeine Hochschulreife geht, denn das qualifiziert dich für jedes Fach. Soll in der Theorie (hinterhergeworfene Noten in anderen Bundesländern gegen härtere Benotung in Bayern sind dem Schnitt und NC total egal) auch einfach zeigen, dass der angehende Student eine gute Allgemeinbildung, bzw. allgemeine Vorraussetzungen vieler Fächer erfüllt.

Wenn du es spezieller haben willst, kannst du auf der FOS ein Fachabi (Fachhochschulreife) oder noch anders: Fachgebundene Hochschulreife machen... Allerdings gehts von der FOS natürlich per gutem Schnitt ab zum allgemeinen Abi. Noch spezieller als die Sozis, Techniker und Wirtschaftler auf der FOS brauchts eigentlich nicht...

Generell aber wird mir auf dem Gymnasium viel zu sehr verallgemeinert und das Niveau eines jeden Faches gleichgestellt, was natürlich totaler Mist ist. Schwerpunktfächer und viel früher Naturwissenschaften, damit man die Stärken und Schwächen eher und besser erkennen kann, anstelle irgendwie überall gleich gut zu sein...



Joim schrieb:


> So so Schmarrn...
> Eher das komplette öffentliche Leben auch für englisch Sprechende zu ermöglichen und die Gesellschaft nicht auf die Haltung deutsch, deutsch, deutsch trimmen.
> Schon mal dran gedacht das wenig Kinder sich nicht nur auf die Renten auswirken, sondern auch einen Arbeitskräftemangel auslöst? Man kann vielleicht „Benachteiligte“ anlocken und fordern das sie deutsch lernen. Die „Guten“ werden aber auch gerne von den USA oder UK aufgenommen. Wo sie gleich anfangen können ohne noch eine Sprache zu lernen. Dort haben viele von ihnen eh schon studiert...
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, das is doch jetz aber totaler Unsinn. Wir leben in Deutschland und natürlich ist alles auf Deutsch. Du kannst die Probleme mit Herdprämie, keiner Kinderbetreuung, schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen in Krankenhäusern niemals mit Englisch in der Verwaltung begegnen. Was soll das denn eigentlich den/uns Deutschen bringen, wenn unsere Sprache zweitrangig werden sollte?
Die Rentner, die kein Englisch können, oder maximal rudimentär sollen dann bei einem englischsprachigem Arzt gut aufgehoben sein, der nichtmal deutsch lernen braucht, weil er alles auf englisch erledigen kann?
Integration?

Fahr mal nach Frankreich, die würden dich für so einen Vorschlag mit getrockneten Baguettes (irgendwelche Klischees musste ich da rein bringe) in den Ärmelkanal prügeln.



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Unsere Heimat soll einfach noch ein Stück mehr verkauft werden und sich selbst abschaffen nur um noch mehr Immigranten ins Land zu holen? Super Plan.



Nicht dein Ernst oder? Wer - außer Immigranten - soll denn unsere Rente zahlen? 



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen einfach das eigene Volk so stark zu unterstützen und zu fördern (bessere Kinderversorgung, mehr Betreuungseinrichtungen, mehr Geld in Bildung investieren), damit man gar nicht erst denselben Fehler von damals wiederholen muss? Und wenn das eigene Volk schrumpft - na und? Dann schrumpft zwar auch die Wirtschaft, aber eben auch die Bedürfnisse.



Klar, stimmt: Bildung, Perspektiven, Jugendprojekte, mehr Polizisten (statt sinnlosen Kürzungen, extrem gesteigertem Überwachungswahn) und Unterstützung für Kindergärten und was nicht noch alles würde zwar viel bringen, aber leider nicht kurzfristig. 
Und weißt du was passiert, wenn _unser_ Volk schrumpft? Dann schlägt dir unser demographischer Wandel mit voller Wucht ins Gesicht, solltest du mal Rente beziehen wollen. Das jetzige Rentensystem und dessen Generationenvertrag ist jetzt schon nicht mehr wirklich fit, wie soll es denn dann ohne Immigranten werden? Es ist eine Mammutaufgabe, das Rentensystem umzugestalten, ohne dass die jetzigen oder baldigen Rentner leer ausgehen, da kann man nicht einfach mal "Ausländer braucht keiner" sagen.
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass der Arbeitsmarkt in der EU offen ist, und auch jeder Deutsche schnell mal zum Ausländer werden kann, sei es nur in Österreich.



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich. Deutschland ist doch ohnehin schon verwässert genug. Alles wird mehr und mehr amerikanisiert, das gesamte öffentliche Leben wird mehr und mehr ein heuchlerischer Einheitsbrei ohne Profil und das Land selbst definiert sich nur noch über Marketing und Kapital. Man kann doch heute schon kaum durch unsere Städte laufen ohne von englischen Begriffen überschwemmt zu werden.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sag mal, was hat dir eigentlich der Kapitalismus getan, außer einen durchschnittlich sehr guten Lebensstandard, Produktvielfalt und Weiterentwicklung? Und die Globalisierung ist eines der wichtigsten und für uns enorm profitablen Entwicklungen.
Sei doch froh, dass wir uns der sozialen Marktwirtschaft gewidmet haben, die zwar momentan ad absurdum geführt wird, bei dem wir ein soziales Netz haben und dennoch die Vorteile des Kapitals (klingt irgendwie nach Kampfbegriff ... ) nutzen können.
Und was haben dir eigentlich Immigranten getan? Dazu zählen nicht nur Assi-Türken, die jedem "Aufs Maul" nachbrüllen, sondern auch viele Türken, die sich integrieren wollen, Amerikaner, Italiener, Österreicher (die Liste kann nach Belieben erweitert werden), die sich gerne hier einbringen würden und das auch tun. Bei dir schwingt so eine _leichte_ Antipathie gegen Ausländer in deinem Beitrag rüber, da frage ich mich doch, wieso? Mein Beispiel mit der Rente ist zwar nur pragmatisch und auch etwas einseitig, aber ohne Immigranten sähe es hier doch etwas schlechter aus.

Aber egal, mich störts auch, wenn Pro7 (beispielshalber) extra nach tollen englischen Worten sucht, damit das Thema auch interessant klingt (Tolerance Day), obwohl wir mit den deutschen Vokabeln bestens bedient wären.
Aber das sind auch nur Kleinigkeiten, wenn man sich das Bachelor/Master-System ansieht, dass wir dem Bolognia-Prozess zu verdanken haben. Von wegen einheitlich, jetzt gibts zwar ein schön modularisiertes Modulsystem, bei dem jede Uni sich differenzieren kann, unterschiedliche Anzahl an Credit Points (LEistungspunte) geben kann (auch innerhalb der Fakultäten) und nichts vergleichbar ist. 
Aber es sind ja die ewig gestrigen, die sich beschweren..
Dann wollen wir Sachen wie ACTA und schärfere Lobbyarbeit übernehmen (ja, Kurve zum Thema wieder gekriegt), was uns kaum was bringt.

Und wenn ich schon wieder beim Thema bin:
Die SZ hat einen kleinen Text verfasst mit jeweils 5 Gründen für ein Kreuz und gegen ein Kreuz bei den Piraten: Klick mich hart


----------



## rabe08 (9. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Prinzipiell korrekt, allerdings vergisst du bei deiner Theorie einen entscheidenden Faktor:
> Wenn eine Partei über längere Zeit keinen gemeinsamen Kurs findet wird sie früher oder später daran zerbrechen.
> 
> Alles andere ist normal, schliesslich gibt es keine Partei bei der sich Abgeordnete nicht mal öffentlich zoffen.
> ...


 
Warum eigentlich? Es gibt auch Länder mit einem anderen Wahlsystem. z.B. UK, dort gibt es ein reines Mehrheitswahlrecht. The Winner takes it all. Es gibt keine 7% Parteien, ein Wahlkreis, eine Stimme pro Wähler, 1 Abgeordneter im Unterhaus. Man kann darüber unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber einen Vorteil hat es: Der Abgeordnete sieht sich mehr seinen - ganz persönlich seinen - Wählern verpflichtet als einer "Parteilinie". Sehr interessante Variante der Demokratie.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2012)

@ rabe08

Es gibt in GB eben durch das Wahlsystem andere Problem, nämlich dass  eine neue Partei mit neuer Richtung nahezu unmöglich entstehen kann.  Abseits der beiden großen Parteien kann man wirklich nur das geringere  Übel nehmen, egal ob nicht eine dritte Meinung für einen passender wäre.  Genauso sieht es dann im Parlament aus. 30% würden vllt das Gegenteil  wie die Labour wollen, aber sie haben keine Stimme.
Der Einzug der Grünen wäre faktisch nicht möglich, denn falls es  wirklich ein bis zwei Wahlkreise geben sollte, wo die Grünen gewinnen  würden, bleibt der Wille der Bevölkerung großteils unberückichtigt.  Quasi überall 20% grün, und abwechselnd 55% zu 25% für die beiden großen  Parteien. Einzug gibts nur für die beiden Großen. Und die zwei Grünen,  die ab ins Parlament kommen, können nichts ausrichten. Bei 20% "Störern"  ist die Oppositionsarbeit viel leichter.

Und eine Chance, dass die Piraten in einem Wahlkreis die Mehrheit  erringen? Unmöglich in nächster Zeit. Und wo bliebe dann das Warnsignal,  welches diese Partei an die etablierten aussendet? "Viele sind mit dem  Scheiß nicht einverstanden, lasst diese vefassungsfeindlichen Gesetze  weg!" ... Gäbe es nicht.


----------



## Joim (10. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Unsere Heimat  soll einfach noch ein Stück mehr verkauft werden und sich selbst  abschaffen nur um noch mehr Immigranten ins Land zu holen? Super Plan.



 Heimat ist Familie und Freunde... Das hört doch ehrlich gesagt schon beim Nachbarzaun auf.
  Mir ist egal woher etwas/jemand kommt, wichtig ist das es/er gut ist.
  Wenn es unmöglich ist alle Sprachen zu beherrschen einigt man sich halt auf eine einfache...

  Ich mag importierte japanische Nudelsuppen lieber als die eingedeutschten „Asiasnacks“.
  Das beste Baguette hab ich in Frankreich gegessen, nicht den Weißbrot Müll von hier.
  Niederländische „Cafeteria“ vor deutscher Kneipe!
Ich beneide jedes Land mit open 24/7 und nicht den „mittags und ab abends zu“ quatsch von hier.
Ich genieße die Vorteile vom „drive in“ anstatt im kleinen Familienbetrieb anzustehen.
  Ich zocke lieber auf einem vollem internationalen Server als auf einem leeren deutschen.
  ----Genauso mag ich hier über die Autobahn zu fahren anstatt auf geraden Straßen zu schleichen.

Das beste aus jedem Land eben.
  Wer sich darunter nur vorstellt dass alle die hier herkommen irgendwelche Asozialen werden tut mir leid. Genauso die Angst um Kulturverdrängung, wenn Deutschland nur billig TV macht schaut eben jeder US Produktionen. Wenn die Geisha/Maiko die tittenzeigende Dirndl Bedienung verdrängen sollte hat sich die Mehrzahl eben dafür entschieden. 




-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt wer der einzige Profiteur davon wäre? Richtig, die Wirtschaft und Hochfinanz.



 Deine Hochfinanz und Wirtschaft holt sich einen Dolmetscher und einen Experten für's jeweilige System und legt los. Der Ausländer (vor dem viele so angst haben) der an seinen oder unseren Grenzen aufgehalten wird und sowieso nirgends willkommen wäre hat ja durch Abgrenzen nur Vorteile.
  Stimmt der Chinese freut sich richtig das er andere Arbeitsbedingungen hat wie wir.
  Andere sind richtig Stolz das sie keine Wasserversorgung oder Gesundheitssystem haben.
  Die wollen alle nur nach Europa weil sie ihr System besser finden und unseres zerstören wollen.
  Haha!
  Die würden eher Luftsprünge machen wenn sie hier aufgenommen, richtig ausgebildet und genauso konsumieren könnten weil sie im gleichen Maßstab bezahlt würden. Da wären die ganzen Abzockverhältnisse schneller verschwunden als du es durch eine Mauer von hier fernhalten könntest.
  Realistisch kann man natürlich nicht jeden aufnehmen, also bitte nicht daran aufgeilen. Theoretisch dennoch interessant wenn ganze Regierungen ohne Untertanen dastehen würden. Unverfälschtes Wahlergebnis durch Abwanderung 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Was soll das denn eigentlich den/uns Deutschen  bringen, wenn unsere Sprache zweitrangig werden sollte?
> Die Rentner,  die kein Englisch können, oder maximal rudimentär sollen dann bei einem  englischsprachigem Arzt gut aufgehoben sein, der nichtmal deutsch lernen  braucht, weil er alles auf englisch erledigen kann?
> Integration?
> Fahr  mal nach Frankreich, die würden dich für so einen Vorschlag mit  getrockneten Baguettes (irgendwelche Klischees musste ich da rein  bringe) in den Ärmelkanal prügeln.



 Was bringt es den Deutschen wenn sie nur deutsch zulassen? Eigentlich nur Nachteile!
  Das passiert nur wenn es später dann husch husch auf letzter Minute gemacht wird.
  Wenn wir die, auf ihre Sprache noch mehr verbohrten, Franzosen weiterhin als Vorbild nehmen, dann sind es nicht nur die Rentner sondern fast jeder! Nur weil man mal in der Schule gelernt hat einen Satz zu bilden kann man noch lange nicht mehr als die gängigen Vokabeln.
  Fahr mal in die Niederlande da redet auch der „Opa“ oder Kioskbesitzer fließend Englisch mit dir...
  Achte mal im TV welche Nationen bei Interviews einfach englisch reden und welche Nationen nur in ihrer Muttersprache reden wollen/können.

Das sollte ja nicht im Hauruckverfahren sein... Auch nicht so ein Käse 2 Deutsche reden englisch miteinander. Nur wenn eben was auf englisch stattfindet nicht gleich panisch reagieren und schon bei einzelnen Worten mit rotem Kopf auf unsere Vokabeln hinweisen. Wenn da im Nebenzimmer eben 2 Englischsprechende sitzen. Na und!

  Um nicht die Vorteile der Arbeiterrekrutierung zu wiederholen...

  Wie viele Klicks könnten deutsche Webseiten durch englisch vermehren?
  Wie viel höhere Gewinne können deutsche Onlineshops in englisch erreichen?
  Wie viele würden hier studieren wenn es in englisch wäre?
 Es kommen auch Leute aus Ländern welche nicht total am abkacken sind.

  Auch Privat:
  Wenn ich verdammt interessante Videos bestimmten Leuten nicht zeigen kann, weil sie die Sprache nicht verstehen ist das heutzutage echt traurig. Genauso verpasst man gute Sachen weil sie sich hinter unbekannten Sprachen verstecken.

Ich möchte kein Spiel, Serie, Doku oder Film mehr schlecht übersetzt anschauen.

  Wenn ich schon bei Kumpels Synchronisationen in Pornoqualität mitbekomme wird mir richtig schlecht. „Ich lade nach!“




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht unendlich fördern, es hat  eigentlich schon seinen guten Grund, warum es verschiedene Schularten  gibt, nämlich um unterschiedlich starken Schülern auch leistungsmäßig  halbwegs gerecht zu werden. Das Gymnasium soll den Schülern auch Fächer  nahe bringen, die später nichts nützen, weil es eben um die allgemeine  Hochschulreife geht, denn das qualifiziert dich für jedes Fach.
> Generell  aber wird mir auf dem Gymnasium viel zu sehr verallgemeinert und das  Niveau eines jeden Faches gleichgestellt, was natürlich totaler Mist  ist. Schwerpunktfächer und viel früher Naturwissenschaften, damit man  die Stärken und Schwächen eher und besser erkennen kann, anstelle  irgendwie überall gleich gut zu sein...



  Hast du das überhaupt gelesen? Ich sagte doch im ersten Satz dass man nicht alle auf das gleiche Niveau heben kann. Das sollte auch kein Nebenfach bashing werden.
Man muss ja einteilen in:
 sehr viele Schwächen (kann man nicht einfach ausgleichen durch fördern)
 1-2 Unwichtige Schwächen (nicht aussortieren lieber auf seine stärken konzentrieren)
 1-2 Schwächen im später Wichtigen (OHOH fördern das er später nicht auf extra Kurse angewiesen ist, dafür etwas anderes eben vernachlässigen)

Schwächen in Gymnasium oder Haupt ist auch ein Unterschied...
Nur weil jemand im Gymnasium schlecht im Fach Deutsch ist kann er trotzdem richtig schreiben und lesen und später alles machen was nicht total darauf setzt...
In der Hauptschule ist das eher ein Problem weil es dort eben schon mal ganz schnell am schreiben/lesen mangelt. Da bringt es eben nichts den Lehrplan abzustottern und nur sitzenbleiben als Mittel zu kennen.


----------



## Research (10. April 2012)

WOW. Die Piraten haben ihr Ziel erreicht: Das Wachrütteln. Diskussionen auslösen.


Wobei es schön ist das sich endlich FDP-Wähler outen. Steuersenkungen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder besser: Niemand hat die Absicht die Mehrwertsteuer zu erhöhen. (CDU)

Man erkennt FDP/CSU/CDU-Wähler sehr gut an den Argumenten.

Wobei machen kann ich nicht zuordnen. Da fehlen selbst falsche Fakten.


----------



## -Cryptic- (10. April 2012)

Was ich sehr traurig und dabei schon fast wieder lustig finde ist die Tatsache, dass viele hier nur schwarz oder weiss kennen.  
Ich kritisiere die Verwässerung unseres Landes und als Gegenargumente werden die tollen Baguettes in Frankreich, die Ladenöffnungszeiten in den USA usw gebracht? Hallo?
JEDES Land muss aus sich das Beste machen, nicht nur Deutschland. Selbst die Nazis in allen Ländern verbrüdern sich und kämpfen miteinander dafür, dass ihre jeweiligen Länder ihre Identität bewahren. Wenn auch in zu krassem und engstirnigem Ausmaß. 

Wir reden hier nicht von irgendwelchen Marketingstrategien die übernommen werden sondern von der Kultur der einzelnen Länder die mehr und mehr durch einheitlichen Kapitalismus zerstört wird. 
Wie ich schon sagte: Meine Familie stammt aus Frankreich, meine Frau aus Russland. Na und? Muss ich deswegen alles französische und russische in D ausleben was dort gut war? Mir weil etwas in Land X gut ist muss es in einem anderen Land noch lange nicht auch gut sein.
Jedem bleibt es ja selbst überlassen was er an privaten Vorlieben hat. Aber ein Land darf seine Wurzeln nicht verleugnen und vergessen. Das ist der Kern des Problems, nicht die lächerlichen Individualvorlieben eines jeden einzelnen. 
Ich kann auch problemlos mein Land lieben ohne Spätzle statt Spaghetti zu essen.   Einige haben Vorstellungen hier da grauts einem ja....
Und auf die Frage was ich und viele gegen den Kapitalismus haben: Er ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die Welt mehr und mehr in zwei Klassen unterteilt wird. Er ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die einzelnen Nationen immer weniger an Eigenständigkeit und Souveränität haben. Er sorgt dafür, dass die "Weltpolizei" an Macht gewinnt und somit die von euch kritisierten Vorhaben (Acta, Sopa etc) in Angriff nimmt. 
Na, klingelts langsam?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Wie viele würden hier studieren wenn es in englisch wäre?


 Schon mal an ner Uni gewesen? Geschweige denn in einer Vorlesung, die nicht grad die für die Erstsemester ist?

Ich glaube nicht 

Zudem haben die deutschen Unis überwiegend einen sehr guten Ruf in der Welt. Mit Cambridge, MIT usw. können wir nicht mithalten, aber das sind eine Hand voll Unis auf der Welt/dem Land. Den Rest kannste aber schnell in der Pfeife rauchen. Die Deutschen Unis haben ein deutlich einheitlicheres Ansehen und Niveau, auch wenn Sie eben nicht ganz oben mitspielen können, so sind Sie doch weit besser als das oft ankommt. In Deutschland wird in vielen Bereichen in der absoluten Spitzenforschung gearbeitet. Das sollte man nie vergessen.

Das Problem mit der Globalisierung ist doch auch eigentlich nur, dass die Staatspolitik sich nicht mit entwickelt. Der normale Bürger profitiert nicht im gleichen Maße von der Globalisierung. Das fängt doch schon mit dem Mist bei Amazon an, das man nicht XY aus Amerika bestellen kann an Hardware, weil die nicht nach Deutschland/Europa liefern...

Und so lange bei den Nationen Schmarozer gibt, die Steuerhinterziehung gezielt dulden/fördern und mit Steuergeschenken/Vorteilen versuchen die Firmen aus anderen Nationen an zu locken, damit dort "Scheingewinne" erwirtschaftet werden, wie es in Irland (oder war es Island?... Ne sollte Irland gewesen sein)  der Fall war, wird das nichts.

Da freuen sich nämlich nur die Firmen drüber, dass Sie die Nationen gegeneinander ausspielen und sich die gegenseitig fertig machen.

Bevor Land X von Land Y Firmen durch niedrige Steuern abringt, teils sogar ja 0 Steuer, sollten Land Y lieber von Land X etwas unterstützt werden und die Füße still halten. Denn das abluchsen hilft nur einem. Denn Firmen. Im anderen Fall zahlen die Firmen schön und es wird an die Allgemeinheit umverteilt.

Es müssen hier einfach ein einheitliches Steuerrecht her, und nicht so nen Mist, wie die Briten, die sich gegen alles streuben, weil das eventuell ihre Finanzsystem Seifenblase zum platzen bringen könnte, die aber eh früher oder später platzen wird...


----------



## Joim (11. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Was ich sehr traurig und dabei schon fast  wieder lustig finde ist die Tatsache, dass viele hier nur schwarz oder  weiss kennen.
> Ich kritisiere die Verwässerung unseres Landes und  als Gegenargumente werden die tollen Baguettes in Frankreich, die  Ladenöffnungszeiten in den USA usw gebracht? Hallo?
> JEDES Land muss  aus sich das Beste machen, nicht nur Deutschland. Selbst die Nazis in  allen Ländern verbrüdern sich und kämpfen miteinander dafür, dass ihre  jeweiligen Länder ihre Identität bewahren. Wenn auch in zu krassem und  engstirnigem Ausmaß.



Lustig ist nur wie du eine Diskussion über Ausländer und Kultur führst. Nur weil ich ein Beispiel genommen habe welches dir nicht passte. Ich wollte nur aufführen wie die Parteien Probleme die sie selbst erschaffen nicht lösen können, aber so tun als würden sie ihr bestmögliches tun.

 Du hast eine ausländische Freundin willst aber fremde Kulturen nicht zulassen.
 Personen sollen sich in einem Land anpassen, aber ein Land soll sich nicht auf eine veränderte Welt anpassen.
 Du hast etwas gegen eine Klassengesellschaft, glaubst aber das jeder „Unten“ selbst dran schuld ist weil er nichts tut nach „Oben“ zu kommen.
 Auf einem neutralen Text antwortest du irgendetwas von Links, Rechts, Kämpfer für irgendetwas, in die falschen Hände spielen, Schwarz Weiß denken, bla bla...
 Da soll die kürzeste Auflistung gleich alles abdecken damit ja nicht irgendetwas hineininterpretieren werden kann. Von Grenzen abschaffen bis Bürokratie auf 3te Welt Niveau absenken kam bei Dir alles vor.

 Erzähl einfach mal in welchem Kulturbereich du eingeschränkt wirst. Oder welche frühere deutsche Kultur du vermisst und gerne wieder hättest... Dich stören wohl eher die anderen Kulturen...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem haben die deutschen Unis überwiegend einen sehr guten Ruf in der Welt. Mit Cambridge, MIT usw. können wir nicht mithalten, aber das sind eine Hand voll Unis auf der Welt/dem Land. Den Rest kannste aber schnell in der Pfeife rauchen. Die Deutschen Unis haben ein deutlich einheitlicheres Ansehen und Niveau, auch wenn Sie eben nicht ganz oben mitspielen können, so sind Sie doch weit besser als das oft ankommt. In Deutschland wird in vielen Bereichen in der absoluten Spitzenforschung gearbeitet. Das sollte man nie vergessen.


 
Nur weil Deutsche Unis gut sind, einige herkommen um zu studieren und Studiengänge in englisch angeboten werden, muss man meistens trotzdem deutsch können. Spätestens wenn sie nicht abwandern sondern hier arbeiten, was ja eigentlich der Sinn dabei ist Studenten anzulocken, müssen sie deutsch können.

Absolut sinnlose Diskussion ausgelöst wegen eines kurzen „pro englisch“ Kommentars.
 Geht mal offen mit dem Thema um, neben verrücktem Nationalstolz hat man nur Nachteile wenn man nur auf die eigene Sprache setzt.


----------



## DividedStates (11. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Geht mal offen mit dem Thema um, neben verrücktem Nationalstolz hat man nur Nachteile wenn man nur auf die eigene Sprache setzt.


 
Ja... schlechte Synchros bei Serien, Filmen und Spielen... zum Beispiel.


----------



## Verminaard (11. April 2012)

DividedStates schrieb:


> Ja... schlechte Synchros bei Serien, Filmen und Spielen... zum Beispiel.


 
Wobei die Synchro von Das Leben des Brian ist ueber jede Kritik erhaben.
Im Vergleich zum Englischen ist die ungleich besser!


@Topic:
Worum gehts hier eigentlich noch?
Angefangen hats doch mit einem bellenden CSU Typen.
Jetzt sind wir bei der Globalisierung und falscher Nationalstolz?

Ich sehe es eher als Problem, das Deutsche im Jahr 2012 noch immer keinen Nationalstolz haben duerfen, ohne das bald ein Nazikommentar folgt. Und das auf internationaler Ebene.
Oder das anscheinend ausgesuchte Nationen Narrenfreiheit haben, egal was die machen, siehe Fall Grass z.b. der eine imho berechtigte Kritik uebt, zwar in Gedichtform aber angebracht.
Ich schweife ab....

Soviel zur Globalisierung. Solange diese nicht auch schoen langsam wenigstens ansatzweise auf politischer Ebene passiert, ist das alles nur eine Ausbeutung und gegeneinander Ausspielung des Kapitalismus. Weil Gewinne und Wachstum sind ja wichtig, egal wie und egal auf wessen Schultern das generiert wird.
Von politischer Globalisierung werde ich wohl noch sehr lange traeumen. Deutschland ist ja nicht mal inder Lage auf nationaler Ebene ein einheitliches Schulsystem auf die Beine zu stellen. Es reicht generell nicht eine Zentralverwaltung, es muss jedes Bundesland seine eigene Suppe kochen etc. etc.
Hier kommen wir wieder zu dem CSU Politiker der hier groß auf andere zeigt und hetzt. 
Bei einer Globalisierung, wenigstens national, wuerde dieser komplett in Unwichtigkeit versinken....

/Edith sagt: Danke* Research*, boeser Buchstabenverwechseldreher xD


----------



## Research (11. April 2012)

Gauss? Ich kenne eine magnetische Kraft die.... Edit:  @ Verminaard, Sehr böse. U und R liegen aber auch echt nahe beieinander. <

Oh, an unsere Vorratsdatenspeicherungs/"Ich-habe-nichts-zu-verbergen"--Freunde: http://www.ping-timeout.de/index.php?m=news&do=archiv&id=89http://wearefuntastic.net/imageserver/_nhlfu0326/img/isnichwahr.de.verbergen.jpg
Vorratsdaten zwingen zur Konspiration - fm4.ORF.at
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/23/23625/1.html

Mal so als Einwurf: Belgien ist seit April 2010 ohne Regierung. Parlamentswahl: Regierungsbildung in Belgien wird möglich | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

Österreich und Schweiz weisen eine Massive Bürgerbeleidigung an politischen Entscheidungen auf.

Ein kleiner Wink wo es, meiner Meinung, nach hingehen sollte.


----------



## -Cryptic- (11. April 2012)

Joim schrieb:


> Dich stören wohl eher die anderen Kulturen



Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Denn im Gegensatz zu den völkervernichtenden Werkzeugen der Hochfinanz und des Kapitals schätze ich jede Kultur in ihrem eigenen Kulturkreis und setze mich für die Bewahrung statt Zerstörung selbiger ein. 
Ich will die bunte Vielfalt erhalten statt grauem Einheitsbrei egal wo man sich befindet. Ich will Kultur statt Kapital. Der Mensch ist in meinen Augen kein austauschbarer Rohstoff sondern der Grundstein für Fortschritt und Bewahrung. Und im Gegensatz zu jenen die alles vereinheitlichen wollen kämpfe ich dafür, dass die Welt interessant und unverwechselbar bleibt/wieder wird. 

Ich liebe Frankreich und Russland - aber deswegen will ich deren Kultur nicht hier in D haben. Und den Franzosen und Russen geht es 100%ig genauso.
Der Kapitalismus hat unsere Welt schon viel zu sehr versklavt und ausgebeutet. Gemäß dem Grundsatz des Kapitalismus muss es immer Herren und Sklaven geben. Aus diesem Grund sterben täglich Kinder an Hunger und Seuchen während viele hier einfach nochmal ihre Kreditlinie erhöhen um einen noch größeren Diamantring zu kaufen. Somit sind sie durch die Banken versklavt/abhängig und beuten schwächere Völker noch mehr aus, welchen die Edelsteine und Rohstoffe für einen lächerlichen Hungerlohn abgenommen werden.

Solange man sich natürlich nur auf Wohlstand und Vergnügen konzentriert kann einem das alles egal sein. 
Aber ich sehe nicht tatenlos zu wie unser Land und auch all die anderen Länder mehr und mehr versklavt und vereinheitlicht werden. Wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst ist das dein Bier. Aber glaub mir: Früher oder später wird die Welt den Sklaventreiber erkennen und sich erheben. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, erste Anzeichen gibt es ja heute schon hin und wieder. 
Ewig wird es der Weltpolizei nicht gelingen alles systemkritische als böse und verachtenswert darzustellen. Die Wahrheit ist stärker als die Lüge. Das war schon immer so und wird auch in Zukunft nicht anders sein, ganz gleich wie sehr einige versuchen es schönzureden und zu vertuschen. 

Allerdings hat unsere Diskussion nicht mehr wirklich viel mit dem Thema hier zu tun. 
Sollte man vielleicht wenn lieber nochmal in einem neuen Thread diskutieren sofern Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Joim (11. April 2012)

Man muss diese ganzen Oberbegriffe wie Globalisierung, Kultur schützen, Weltpolizei, Nationalstolz etc. von verschiedenen Seiten betrachten. Nur weil etwas falsch gemacht wird ist es generell nicht schlecht... Das ist nämlich erst recht Schwarz Weiß denken.


 Wer (erst recht die ausgenutzten) hätte etwas gegen Globalisierung wenn die Welt gleichberechtigt zusammen arbeitet. Vorteile übernommen und Nachteile verschwinden. Wenn nicht nach alten Mustern jeder nur auf seinen Vorteil bedacht ist, was es schon lange vor dem Kapitalismus gab.


 Wer hat etwas gegen Kulturvermischung wenn dadurch eine Vielfalt an Speisen, Architektur, Musik, Sport etc. möglich ist. Bedenklich wird es doch nur dann wenn ganze Kulturen ausgelöscht werden und der Bevölkerung gegen ihren Willen eine neue übergestülpt wird.  


 Wer hätte etwas gegen eine wirkliche Weltpolizei die sofort „Verbrechen“ in der Welt bekämpft, anstatt unter diesem Deckmantel nur Staaten angreift die ihre Rohstoffe nicht verramschen.  


 Nationalstolz ist in Ordnung wenn jeder (auch Minderheiten) sagen kann „Ich komm aus x und a, b, & c sind ganz toll bei uns und bei y läuft d, e & f falsch“. Kindisch wird es wenn man so tut als ob bei sich alles toll ist und man andere „normale“ Menschen danach beurteilt wie sich ihre Regierungs-/Religions-Führer verhalten. Am Ende wollen sie auch nur essen, ******, schlafen, kacken. Die ganzen verrückten Anfeindungen sind doch nur durch jahrelange Propaganda über Religion, Rassen, Wirtschaftssysteme etc. entstanden.




 So um mal ein Kultur- und Sprach-Schutz aus jüngster Zeit als Beispiel zu nehmen: Wo diese Bayrische Schulleiterin das „Hallo & Tschüss“ verbietet und „Grüß Gott & Auf Wiedersehen“ fördern will.
 Wenn es ja so wäre das Deutschland den Bayern verboten hätte ihren Gruß zu benutzen und sie sich dagegen auflehnen...  
 Aber nein alle die sich freiwillig für etwas anderes entschieden werden durch vermeintlichen Schutz unterdrückt.
 So läuft das meistens mit dem Kulturschutz... Eine ganz normale Entwicklung der Zeit wird behandelt als ob gerade die Pyramiden gesprengt und darauf ein Einkaufszentrum errichtet wird!


----------



## poiu (12. April 2012)

Vielen Dank an denn CSU Politiker, der Thread hier war der Anstoß zu meinem Vorhaben die Piraten man zu Besuchen!



  Das habe ich nun Heute getan (Piraten Stammtisch) und kann es nur empfehlen, das Fazit ist bisher Positiv, auf alle Fälle war es eine Interessante Erfahrung.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2012)

ich glaube, damit erreichen die piraten schon einen großen teil ihres vorhabens


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2012)

Das auf jeden Fall. Für mich haben Sie bereits jetzt viel erreicht. Es wird so kontrovers über Politik diskutiert, wie schon lange nicht mehr. 

Poiu wo warste denn?


----------

